# WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 08/08 - Oi Yes Man, The Micker Wants A Word



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> *Raw preview, Aug. 8, 2016: Mick Foley invites Daniel Bryan to Raw*
> 
> The lead-up to the anticipated SummerSlam clash between Randy Orton and Brock Lesnar pitted Raw and SmackDown Live against each other in a whole new way this past week. After The Viper invaded Monday night’s hottest show to attack The Beast, Lesnar retaliated against WWE’s Apex Predator the following night and put Team Blue on notice. Now, Raw General Manager Mick Foley has invited SmackDown Live General Manager Daniel Bryan to Monday night’s hottest show for what’s sure to be an eventful meeting. Will the competition between Team Red and Team Blue stay friendly for long?


*What does Mick Foley have in store for Daniel Bryan?*












> After Randy Orton’s Raw invasion to ambush Brock Lesnar prompted The Beast Incarnate to launch a shocking counterattack during SmackDown Live, Raw General Manager has invited SmackDown Live General Manager Daniel Bryan to visit Team Red this Monday night.
> 
> What will The Hardcore Legend have to say to The “Yes!” Man now that the rivalry between The Viper and The Anomaly brought chaos to both brands? You won’t want to miss what’s sure to be an eventful face-to-face meeting between Team Red and Team Blue’s General Managers, two weeks before The Biggest Event of the Summer


*What does Sean 'Puff Daddy' Combs have in store for Raw?*












> A Bad Boy is coming to Raw!
> 
> As first reported by RollingStone.com, international recording star Sean "Puff Daddy" Combs will be a guest star on Raw! Combs is not unfamiliar to the WWE Universe, performing a memorable set at WrestleMania 29 in 2013.
> 
> What will Puff Daddy have to say when he shows up to Raw? Find out Monday night on the longest running episodic show in TV history!


*Is Sasha Banks’ dream coming to an end?*












> On Raw’s first Mixed Tag Team Match of The New Era, Charlotte scored a pinfall victory over WWE Women’s Champion Sasha Banks by way of Natural Selection, an ill omen for The Boss as she prepares to defend her title against the brazen second-generation Superstar at SummerSlam.
> 
> Charlotte would take great pleasure in continuing to humiliate Sasha in the weeks leading up to The Biggest Event of the Summer, but The Boss never stays down when she’s beaten. Given what’s at stake at SummerSlam, don’t be surprised if Sasha is looking for some comeuppance to shift momentum back in her favor.


*Will Seth Rollins need to rethink his strategy?*












> Seth Rollins tried to use mind games to get under Finn Bálor’s skin this past Monday night, claiming that his WWE Universal Championship opponent at SummerSlam was nothing more than a cheap imitation of The Architect. However, Rollins wasn’t necessarily feeling like “The Man” moments later, when Bálor responded with swift kicks to the stomach and the skull that forced the former WWE World Champion to retreat up the ramp.
> 
> Rollins made a statement later in the night when he defeated Sami Zayn with a Pedigree, but something tells us that The Architect’s most recent encounter with Bálor left more of a lasting impression than Rollins is willing to admit.


*Is Big E out of action?*












> After Big E & Kofi Kingston picked up a victory over Luke Gallows & Karl Anderson last Monday night, the self-ascribed “Good Brothers” were anything but, attacking all three members of The New Day and injuring Big E worst of all, sending the powerhouse out of the arena on a stretcher.
> 
> It remains to be seen whether the WWE Tag Team Champions are officially down a member, as little is known about Big E’s condition at this time, but Anderson & Gallows certainly evened the odds as they continue to eye The New Day’s titles.


*Does Kevin Owens truly have Chris Jericho’s back?*












> OK, so Chris Jericho’s pal Jimmin Marvinluder might not actually be a real person, but Kevin Owens certainly seems to have struck up an alliance with the first Undisputed Champion based on their conversation Monday night. Now that “The Best in the World at What He Does” has acquired some backup against Enzo Amore & Big Cass, how will “The Realest Guys in the Room” respond? Considering Jericho’s decorated history as a tag team competitor, Enzo & Big Cass might have their hands full against these haters.
> 
> Don’t miss Raw Monday at 8/7 on USA Network, and be sure to tune in to Raw Pre-Show at 7:30 ET, now available on all of WWE’s digital platforms!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 08/08 - Oi Yes Man, The Micker Wants A Word + Raw - Who Is Your Daddy*

Unless KO destroys him, the Sean Combs segment just might suck.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Is Randy gonna have to kick Foley down the stairs again?:hmm:


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Special guests on RAW... Certainly a revolutionary part of the New Era, something that's never been tried before.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Not real interested in a Puff Daddy appearance in 2016, but if it's just 1 quick appearance, it may not be so bad. He'll probably do a long drawn-out segment with Golden Truth though. :francis

Rest of the show looks decent though, even if it might be too soon to be inviting Smackdown authority figures on Raw.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

_Brought to you by WWE_



I want the Rollins/Balor build to kick it up a notch. While the other SummerSlam main events Brock/RKO, Cena/AJ and yes Ambrose/Ziggler lit some fire in their programs, last week's segment between Rollins/Balor was weak as water. WWE should play some dark videos throughout the show giving the audience a glimpse into The Demon. At the same time expand on our introduction to Finn Balor by presenting his character with motivations the fans can get behind. Rollins should be able to easily continue the obnoxious role with Finn yet have an alarming concern to his impending fate with The Demon at SummerSlam.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brian's coming to poach RAW talent. :mark: Week three of the split. Hopefully the quality increases this week. It was still fine last week, but I don't wish for RAW to suffer from diminishing returns each ensuing week.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

EL SHIV said:


> Brian's coming to poach RAW talent. :mark:


This _should_ happen. Reminiscent of 2002 when Stephanie stole Lesnar w/ the Undisputed Title, Benoit & Guerrero from Bischoff. 

Oh just in case you were wondering, Raw is in Anaheim, CA this week. :wink2:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I hope they do something with Finn and Seth to kick the feud into high gear, because every other big match like Ambrose/Ziggler, Brock/Orton, and Cena/Styles has it beat in terms of build so far.

I hope this Foley inviting Bryan thing isn’t just about Brock/Orton and guys like Cesaro interrupt wanting to go to Smackdown and then pull some trades and such.

I know people want KO in a higher spot and so do I, but him and Jericho together are great in terms of comedy and chemistry so I’ll enjoy it while it lasts. And with Enzo & Cass, they’ll get some good stuff out of those two teams.

New Day vs. The Club has been enjoyable because The Club is finally looking dominant. I want to see what happens next with Reigns vs. Rusev. And hopefully the women can build off the good momentum.

I would do something different with Strowman and Nia this week other than another squash match. Like have them just attack people as opposed to a match.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Special guests on RAW... Certainly a revolutionary part of the New Era, something that's never been tried before.


Don't have an issue with the special guess appearance itself but...why Puff Daddy? The last time he was nominated for an MTV Music Video Award John Cena was on his debut year. He hasn't done anything of note in over a decade. Not to mention that I don't like his type of music.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

This KO/Jericho thing better turn into a feud.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I wonder if Mick proposes a trade to Bryan to get Orton on Raw and end this madness and the Bryan can manipulate that to get a couple names like Cesaro and Zayn on Smackdown.

If you want a fair trade, have Orton and Kalisto to Raw and Cesaro and Zayn to Smackdown so that way Kalisto can compete in the Cruiserweight Division.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

I agree with others when they say that Finn/Seth needs to be kicked up a gear. They need to allude to The Demon character a bit to let the audience in.

I look forward to seeing if there is anything more doing with Orton/Brock and the GM face off could be good. Sadly won't be able to watch till Thursday night.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Interested to see the folllow-up to the good start of Seth/Finn. I would expect they heat that feud up some.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Ill be watching this tomorrow....drunk...after a night out in London...but that makes it more interesting.

Expect *CAPS LOCK COMPLAINTS* and more shena....ns tomorrow people. I can't wait. It'll be good to be back for three hours of disappointment.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Don't have an issue with the special guess appearance itself but...why Puff Daddy? The last time he was nominated for an MTV Music Video Award John Cena was on his debut year. He hasn't done anything of note in over a decade. Not to mention that I don't like his type of music.


Too"urban"?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I don't understand why Triple H don't suggest to Vince if he wants a guest host for Raw, bring someone or a band relevant to today's society if they want ratings and to make Raw better than SD. On NXT, they had themes for past Takeovers from bands such as Motionless In White(who are WWE fans), Bring Me The Horizon, and others. Fuck Puff Daddy and his crappy music. 

I would love to see Motionless In White perform on Raw. 

Besides that, I'm looking forward to see how the Reigns/Rusev feud will play out tomorrow, and Balor/Rollins. And I hope Stephanie graces our TVs with her presence.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

witchblade000 said:


> I don't understand why Triple H don't suggest to Vince if he wants a guest host for Raw, bring someone or a band relevant to today's society if they want ratings and to make Raw better than SD. On NXT, they had themes for past Takeovers from bands such as Motionless In White(who are WWE fans), Bring Me The Horizon, and others. Fuck Puff Daddy and his crappy music.
> 
> I would love to see Motionless In White perform on Raw.
> 
> Besides that, I'm looking forward to see how the Reigns/Rusev feud will play out tomorrow, and Balor/Rollins. And I hope Stephanie graces our TVs with her presence.


Relevant bands don't need the publicity and alot would look at being part of the WWE as bad publicity. They would either have to be huge WWE fans or you would have to overpay them to get them to appear.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Oh hell. I forgot about the Olympics. I may be watching RAW a day later.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Shenroe said:


> Too"urban"?


Not liking rap doesn't make you a racist. :bored


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Will definitely be watching. I'm loving this brand split and new era, maybe I'm one of the few who feels that way, or maybe just one of the few that will admit it.*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Please let Kevin Owens beat someone up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Hope for another Strowman jobber match. It's been the best thing about Raw the past 2 weeks.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Best not get Balor on the mic again, would prefer to see him in action tonight, have Rollins pedigree him afterwards.

Hope Foley proposes a trade, get Cesaro or Zayn on Smackdown.

Rusev & Reigns will probably get a mic segment.

Another Strowman squash.

I honestly wouldn't be surprised if we see, Jericho, Owens & Charlotte vs Enzo, Cass & Sasha.

Anderson & Gallows do some beating up.

Jinder Mahal will probably beat Darren Young after a distraction from Titus.

Puff Daddy will probably play Pokemon Go with R-Truth.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Olympic Basketball for USA ends right when Raw starts, I can switch back to the Rio games when Raw stalls.

Puff Daddy is gonna be all up in the cameras, dancing.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Not liking rap doesn't make you a racist. :bored


Everything makes you a racist these days, apparently.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

just watch Bryan do YES chants and "hijack" the RAW audience :lol


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

I'd be very surprised to see Foley and Bryan agree to a trade this early after the Draft, but who knows.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ah so that's why Puff Daddy is going to be on RAW, he is the producer of the WWE 2K17 soundtrack...



> *Diddy to Curate 'WWE 2K17' Soundtrack, Unveils Tracklist: Exclusive*
> Diddy will be laying the smackdown as an executive producer for WWE 2K17, the forthcoming soundtrack for World Wrestling Entertainment's video game franchise. The esteemed rapper, producer, entrepreneur and WWE enthusiast will be curating the in-game soundtrack following his past contributions to the franchise, including providing the theme song for Wrestlemania 29 with his Skylar Grey collaboration "Coming Home," performing at the 2010 Tribute to the Troops and partnering with WWE in a campaign against bullying.


Source: Billboard

Also...


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

They're bringing him to Raw to promote the soundtrack? fpalm


----------



## Tiger Driver '91 (May 25, 2015)

These celeb guests are really depressing and embarassing to sit through.


----------



## ecclesiastes10 (Aug 2, 2016)

completely off topic even though this is a raw clip, I just wanted to share. this was so funny, plus it showed how different the audience is compared to today, the bad guy was actually getting boooed even though he was entertaining.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Even Flow said:


> They're bringing him to Raw to promote the soundtrack? fpalm


Owens should powerbomb him.


----------



## ecclesiastes10 (Aug 2, 2016)

this was funn, too. was to youn during attidue era and never really watch wrestling till '13 so its fun watching these clips.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Why the hell would they bring Bryan to Raw tonight? Kayfabe wise that also doesn't make sense, he needs to be on Smackdown TV, not on Raw anymore since the split.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fairly certain that I won't be purchasing that soundtrack.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:


Way ahead of you...


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

Dont care for the authority segment or the rapper guy. Dont need them dont want them, wont watch them. Hopefully Balor and rollins do something to increase their feud. Other than that, nothing really too interesting. Cant wait to finish because Ambrose and Steve Austin have a podcast that I will watch.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Should be an interesting night. Has alot of moving parts to it. Only part that doesn't matter is the Puff Daddy part. Outside of that, looking forward to it. Good to see Bryan on* The* Show tonight.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762753681947099136


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762753681947099136


:rock5

50/50 booking in full effect.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The One Man Gang said:


> 50/50 booking in full effect.


Yep, also rematch out of nowhere.

Prediction: Cesaro loses and is sent to SmackDown.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Sheamus/Cesaro? :lmao

Not much to look forward to tonight except maybe Rusev/Reigns depending on where they go with it. Bryan stuff with Foley should also be interesting. Besides that, don't have much interest in tonight.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762753681947099136


Why? There wasn't any controversy over the result, Cesaro won clean...


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762753681947099136







More 50/50 garbage to set up their pre-show match at SummerSlam.

Ugh why couldn't they just put Cesaro on SmackDown.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rankles75 said:


> Why? There wasn't any controversy over the result, Cesaro won clean...


Because 50/50 booking has declared it so. Also I think Cesaro loses this match and is sent to SmackDown.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Wow they're working hard to get me not to watch this week.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:


Hey, sorry to bother you A-C-P, but got any left on that bottle? I don't think the ding ding sound in my head is loud enough to sit through this one...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Dolorian said:


> Hey, sorry to bother you A-C-P, but got any left on that bottle? I don't think the ding ding sound in my head is loud enough to sit through this one...


All I got left is this weird Blue Liquor :liquor


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> All I got left is this weird Blue Liquor :liquor


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Can't wait for Rollins/Balor. The only feud I currently care about in all of WWE.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762753681947099136


If this doesn't lead to Cesaro going to Smackdown then this match is pointless.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright_Mate said:


> If this doesn't lead to Cesaro going to Smackdown then this match is pointless.


That's what I think will happen, he loses the match and is sent to SmackDown.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

In before the fuckery


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I hate those out-of-the-blue rematches being announced like nothing on Twitter.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

I like Sheamus & Cesaro together. Should be a good build up for whichever them goes on to challenge for a title next month.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Can someone like abduct Sheamus and dump his bland boring ass on a desert island for like a good few decades?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762753681947099136


I like their matches together, but the rematch makes no sense to me. Cesaro won cleanly on RAW last week.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Can't wait for Rollins/Balor. The only feud I currently care about in all of WWE.


*You don't care about, Ambros/Ziggler, Styles/Cena or Reigns/Rusve?*


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

DP


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Hope Bryan somehow manages to bring Cesaro and Sami Zayn back to Smackdown with him.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

YOUR OLYMPIC HERO said:


> *You don't care about, Ambros/Ziggler, Styles/Cena or Reigns/Rusve?*


No. Can't get into Ziggler in a world title match, especially at SS. Styles/Cena is going on month 3. Reigns/Rusev too soon for me to judge. Forgot about that one, tbh.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Do they even realize that this is the perfect opportunity to get some trades in?


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> I like their matches together, but the rematch makes no sense to me. Cesaro won cleanly on RAW last week.


*That's fucking stupid. Cesaro was promised a future title match with a win against Sheamus. He wins clean so they make him wrestle Sheamus again the following week. So when Sheamus wins this time, are they gonna take Cesaro's future title shot away from him? 

A rematch of a one off for a future title match is not only unnecessary, but uninteresting.*


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Paige and Cesaro should be traded to SmackDown tonight.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

American_Nightmare said:


> Paige and Cesaro should be traded to SmackDown tonight.


Yes I agree and let Cena and bray come to Raw so I never have to watch again


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

UltimateOppitunist said:


> Hope Bryan somehow manages to bring Cesaro and Sami Zayn back to Smackdown with him.


That would be ideal. Bryan doing a talent raid is best for business. :yes


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Rankles75 said:


> Why? There wasn't any controversy over the result, Cesaro won clean...


My guess is Foley will spew some garbage about how Sheamus impressed even in defeat and gets a rematch. I'm sure totally disregarding the fact Cesaro was promised a future US title shot.

and then like someone said, the rubber match taking place on the SS pre-show.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

SpikeDudley said:


> Yes I agree and let Cena and bray come to Raw so I never have to watch again


I would send Kalisto to Raw for the Cruiserweight Division.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Shots anyone to get us in the mood.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SpikeDudley said:


> Yes I agree and let Cena and bray come to Raw so I never have to watch again


Bray should come to Raw if they have high hopes for him. That's _the_ show.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Ayy :mark:*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

YOUR OLYMPIC HERO said:


> *That's fucking stupid. Cesaro was promised a future title match with a win against Sheamus. He wins clean so they make him wrestle Sheamus again the following week. So when Sheamus wins this time, are they gonna take Cesaro's future title shot away from him?
> 
> A rematch of a one off for a future title match is not only unnecessary, but uninteresting.*


Just a dose of #wwefuckery for ya. Cesaro is used to this, unfortunately fpalm


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

There's only one way to get through this shit.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Gallows vs Kofi tonight.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

P DIDDY and Daniel Bryan on Raw tonight

back to


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

EL SHIV said:


> That would be ideal. Bryan doing a talent raid is best for business. :yes


Bryan should draft Triple H as a wrestler and be his boss, and haunt him for 2 years as revenge, booking him in handicap matches and ordering beatdowns until Triple H is forced to grow out his hair and his beard again, divorce Steph, marry the other Bella, and headline Wrestlemania versus Orton and Batista, with Flair as special guest referee.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Can it be 8 already, please?


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Bray should come to Raw if they have high hopes for him. That's _the_ show.


Nah. I find Smackdown much better. 2 hours, much better main event scene, fresh faces in the women's division, I like to see new stars being built up like Corbin and Crews, Miz is always entertaining...The show just flows better with 2 hours. Give it a couple months and Smackdown will be beating Raw in numbers.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

New match: Neville & Partner to be announced vs Dudley Boys


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

StylesP1 said:


> Nah. I find Smackdown much better. 2 hours, much better main event scene, fresh faces in the women's division, I like to see new stars being built up like Corbin and Crews, Miz is always entertaining...The show just flows better with 2 hours. Give it a couple months and Smackdown will be beating Raw in numbers.


SD is boring. Can't be arsed to even watch. Cena and Orton? No thanks. Outside of that, all they have is Dean and AJ. No thanks. No midcard. Horrible womens division. The fact that SD isn't close to beating Raw right now says how much people care. Only way SD beats Raw is if it's during NFL season. That's their only chance, even with Cena and Orton. How sad is that.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Can it be 8 already, please?


Can it be 12 alrleady so I can play no mans sky lol


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> SD is boring. Can't be arsed to even watch. Cena and Orton? No thanks. Outside of that, all they have is Dean and AJ. No thanks. No midcard. Horrible womens division. The fact that SD isn't close to beating Raw right now says how much people care. Only way SD beats Raw is if it's during NFL season. That's their only chance, even with Cena and Orton. How sad is that.


*I disagree.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

YOUR OLYMPIC HERO said:


> *I disagree.*


Cool?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Finn gonna bust out a masterclass promo on Seth tonight. :banderas


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I was on the Smackdown side at the start, but it's fucking boring.

Becky Lynch is the only person I now give a fuck about on that show.

Cesaro, Owens, Rollins, Balor, and even 'bearded stay your ass in the mid-card' Reigns is better TV.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

StylesP1 said:


> Nah. I find Smackdown much better. 2 hours, much better main event scene, fresh faces in the women's division, I like to see new stars being built up like Corbin and Crews, Miz is always entertaining...The show just flows better with 2 hours. Give it a couple months and Smackdown will be beating Raw in numbers.


The SD womens division is a bunch of jobbers outside of Becky and maybe Bliss. the main event scene is full of older wrestlers, the future talent is mostly on Raw. Most of the better tag teams outside of the alpha males are also on Raw.

Raw has the way better roster. It will get even better once the influx of CW come in


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Raw starts in 1 minute, and there are only 59 people viewing this thread, now that's sad.*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins to address Balor tonight, let's see how things go.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Don't be shit WWE


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

It's about that time again, let's do this.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

I find both shows boring but I find SD less boring and insufferable, so that gets my vote.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Please don't start with Sasha banks again


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Drink every time Balor says Arse


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The only reason I like mondays.. Don't be a disappointing show, tonight!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> The SD womens division is a bunch of jobbers outside of Becky and maybe Bliss. the main event scene is full of older wrestlers, the future talent is mostly on Raw. Most of the better tag teams outside of the alpha males are also on Raw.
> 
> Raw has the way better roster. It will get even better once the influx of CW come in


Forgot about the Cruiserweights. Forget about it.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

I hate Finn Balor


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

I could watch RAW...which I hate...or I could watch the Loud House and then King of the Hill...

RAW can wait. lol


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> The SD womens division is a bunch of jobbers outside of Becky and maybe Bliss. the main event scene is full of older wrestlers, the future talent is mostly on Raw. Most of the better tag teams outside of the alpha males are also on Raw.
> 
> Raw has the way better roster. It will get even better once the influx of CW come in


Becky has been treated like a jobber.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Welcome to Monday Night Raw!!!! Let's hope it is a good one!!!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*These recaps have been sick lately. :mark:*


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

YOUR OLYMPIC HERO said:


> *Raw starts in 1 minute, and there are only 59 people viewing this thread, now that's sad.*


Olympics ... I know I follow the basketball


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Is this the Raw discussion thread or the shit on Smackdown discussion thread lol?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I can't believe full-grown people are making Raw and SD into a mark-war. Feel like I'm in 8th grade again. Ugh.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm here for the fuckery. :yes


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

At least they changed the intro music


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

This is one of the worst Raw theme songs I ever heard, they really need to change it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Is this the Raw discussion thread or the shit on Smackdown discussion thread lol?


People have been shitting on Raw too, which came first, before the show even started.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Forgot about the Cruiserweights. Forget about it.


Have you been watching the CWC, most of the matches are top notch. Go watch the Jack Gallagher Vs. Fabian Aichner, T.J. Perkins Vs. Da Mack, Kota Ibushi Vs. Sean Maluta and espcially the Johnny Gargano Vs. Tommaso Ciampa matches


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

P. Diddy got that heat :lol


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Chrome said:


> Is this the Raw discussion thread or the shit on Smackdown discussion thread lol?


*Fans drawing that line in the sand, and picking a side I guess.*


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

If only 2pac was still around...


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Diddy makes sense now since 2k has used producers for the last 2 nba games


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Not off to the best of starts with Enzo. I thought "YES! YES! YES!" was a shit catchphrase, but "Sawft" is worse.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

What is Sean, Puffy Diddy, Puff Daddy, Diddly Diddle Diddlestone, Magenta coke and fries, Diddy Didn't do it, Diddy Did It, Combs doing on RAW?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Classic filler RAW like every week coming up!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> I can't believe full-grown people are making Raw and SD into a mark-war. Feel like I'm in 8th grade again. Ugh.


SDL > Raw. :fact


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> I can't believe full-grown people are making Raw and SD into a mark-war. Feel like I'm in 8th grade again. Ugh.


That's what Vince wants.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Have you been watching the CWC, most of the matches are top notch. Go watch the Jack Gallagher Vs. Fabian Aichner, T.J. Perkins Vs. Da Mack, Kota Ibushi Vs. Sean Maluta and espcially the Johnny Gargano Vs. Tommaso Ciampa matches


No, unfortunately haven't had the time. Gonna start getting caught up soon, though, hopefully.

Enzo and Cass.

:mark:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I haven't been waiting all week for Sean Combs.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Enzo and Cass?

*mute*


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Enzo opening RAW twice in a row, the company seems to trust him.

Nice.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Team SAWFT is up in this bizzitch!  HOW YOU DOIN'?!?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Chrome said:


> Is this the Raw discussion thread or the shit on Smackdown discussion thread lol?


Don't even realize they picked a side like wwe wanted lol. Some of them the same people who said they would not by into wwe manufactued competition


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> No, unfortunately haven't had the time. Gonna start getting caught up soon, though, hopefully.
> 
> Enzo and Cass.
> 
> :mark:


those are the best matches IMO. Its been really great overall.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Save_us_puffdaddy


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Awesome, I can grab something to eat instead of watching these losers


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm loving the trend of Enzo opening the show :drose*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

She's a married woman... SMH


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

You can hate on Enzo all you want but the dudes a star. I can see him being a maineventer with Cass as his bodyguard


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

RAW marks :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Enzo quoting Sublime.

:lol


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

These dudes are over as fuck....


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rusev is the real Certified G and Bonafide Stud and you can't teach that!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Geralt z Rivii said:


> Enzo and Cass?
> 
> *mute*


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Cass is holding Enzo back... never thought I'd say that...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Jericho & Owens coming


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

I wonder if they'll finally address Cena hosting the ESPY's tonight *crosses fingers*


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

over as fuck


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Enzo :buried Jericho.

:damn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I can't stand guys who try to get over with catchy catchphrases. :yes


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

How dare Jericho cockblock Enzo :lmao ?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Rusev is the real Certified G and Bonafide Stud and you can't teach that!


Actually you can teach that, Rusev has come along way, he is pretty great on the mic now, where as when he first started he was not that great.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

She loved it so much, she ran away and married an Asian man five days later :lol


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

That fucking scarf :mj2


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Daemon_Rising said:


> This is one of the worst Raw theme songs I ever heard, they really need to change it.







and






are the 2 worst.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

best new tag team is about to interrupt


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Let's have the Divas interrupt Jericho and Enzo this week for some balance. Charlotte with a chair shot to Cass.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> I can't believe full-grown people are making Raw and SD into a mark-war. Feel like I'm in 8th grade again. Ugh.


*You realize you're doing the same thing, that's all your last several posts have been, putting over one show while burying the other.*


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Drink it in maaaaaaaannnnn


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Yeah, Sasha was loving it so much, she went and married another guy. :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Enzo Anoying LOL classic jericho. He is back. His best stuff in years


Nice pop for Owens


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

GOAT Jericho!


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Let's not forget that 'Ol Meth Eyes was talented on the mic before joining NXT. 

NXT has been a complete failure in preparing talent for the main roster in terms of promo/mic abilities.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat KO pop.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

witchblade000 said:


> and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well lets face it they all suck


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Dat Owens pop.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*God damn, Jericho is a fucking legend :lol*


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

It's official, we have the best tag team in the world at what they do, give them a tag title match tonight.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

So Jericho is gonna fight Enzo at Summerslam because Jericho threw salt in his game with Sasha? Didn't Jericho come to the ring first to talk trash to Sasha and then Enzo came out next?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jericho growing his evil facial hair.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

YOUR OLYMPIC HERO said:


> *You realize you're doing the same thing, that's all your last several posts have been, putting over one show while burying the other.*


Only in response to people who are shitting on Raw before it even started, but are in the thread at 8PM sharp for the start of the show. I don't enjoy SD, so I don't post in the thread, rather than bash it. Go check last week's SD thread. Didn't post in it once.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Time to drink in the gift of Jerichowens, maaannn. :y2j


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Y2J is heeling it up...


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

GIVE THESE GUYS THE TITLES DAMN IT


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Jericho's mustache is just too perfect.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The dream team JeriKO !


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Not a bad way to start Raw, getting some of the best mic workers on the roster.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JeriKO should be an awesome team :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Digging the Jericho/Owens tag team thus far.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah I thought it was rhetorical lol Owens is so great


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Their Tag Team name better be JeriKO.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

With that mustache Jericho looks like he's about to tie a woman to the train tracks in an old cartoon


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

RheTHORIcal question :lol


----------



## batosaims (Aug 9, 2016)

STOP FUCKING TALKING CASS


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Hahahahahhaha @ Cass.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Jericho's fucking scarf and moustache 

:duck


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Jericho and Owens as a tag team, just GOAT


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Big Cass with a gay joke


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Jericho goes above and beyond with his heel work. The mustache is a great touch. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

STUPID IDIOTS

STUPID IDIOTS everywhere (maaannn :y2j)


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Owens laying it down.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Da future tag team champs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rethorical? :bryanlol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jericho looks like a late 90's coffee-shop waiter with that goatee and moustache.

:lol


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Lothario said:


> Jericho goes above and beyond with his heel work. The mustache is a great touch. :lmao :lmao :lmao


He's the fucking GOAT, he knows what we want


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Owens is killing it on the mic! :lol


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

KO is such a GOAT!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Planting those 'Enzo is dead weight' hints for that Big Ass singles push. :vince3


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jerichos face


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

EL SHIV said:


> Jericho growing his evil facial hair.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

the_hound said:


> jerichos face


No he's a heel


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm enjoying this Jericho run so much I swear


----------



## Piper's Pit (May 1, 2016)

What KO is saying about Enzo is Vince's opinion clearly, he has big plans for Cass and wants Enzo out of the way eventually.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I love when he says "IT".... hahahahaha!


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

This never ending segment...


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

This has been a 15 minute promo and absolutely nothing relevant has been said :kobefacepalm


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That segment was good but it was kinda ackward too.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Digging the Jericho/Owens tag team thus far.


A tall glass of Jerichowens is always a refreshing and enjoyable treat.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Chris Jericho's mustache:

http://i.imgur.com/hGd6V9K.jpg


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Alright, bring out Stephanie please.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

You gonna get....IT


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

PunjabiPrisoner said:


> I wonder if they'll finally address Cena hosting the ESPY's tonight *crosses fingers*


He's not on Raw anymore!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jericho looks like a movie director with that stache and scarf.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

razzathereaver said:


> Their Tag Team name better be JeriKO.












I like it Michael


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Best Jericho has been in quite some time. Much better than his other recent year runs.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao Really good segment. Not sure what to expect from Jericho/Enzo.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Good segment but it kinda dragged a bit. Should've started the match before the commercial break.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Even though it’s still a 15-20 minute opening like we’ve seen before, it’s refreshing to see openings with guys like these as opposed to hearing The Authority or the current champion open every show for 20 minutes.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Everytime Jericho appears on TV, almost everyone here praises his run rn. I love it.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Can Jerichowens be a thing that lasts a long time, please?

Can they feud with New Day for the belts?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I hate commercial breaks. 

But I suppose it's better than starting the match, and then going to commercial like a minute or so into it.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

So they play music and everyone stops talking... That seems believable...


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm still hoping this leads to an Owens/Jericho feud.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Good opening segment. Hot crowd. Cass stuck out like a sore thumb among all those good speakers.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Trifektah said:


> Can Jerichowens be a thing that lasts a long time, please?
> 
> Can they feud with New Day for the belts?


I was thinking the same but it seems pretty clear that Anderson/Gallows is winning the tag titles.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

EL SHIV said:


> Jericho growing his evil facial hair.


*Lol, I noticed that too, Jericho has been great this time around, I'm loving his new material :bryanlol*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*DAT "IT!"*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Best Jericho has been in quite some time. Much better than his other recent year runs.


Agree. The other times I wanted him :Out but Jericho has been great this time.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I wanted MGKA & Gallows to knock off New Day at SS but now I'd prefer New Day retaining to drop it to JeriKO at the next Raw PPV.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jerigoat gotta carry this match.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jericho further cementing his status as a GOAT with this current run :mark:


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Those GOAT trunks are dope LOL. I hope he keeps wearing them,his entire run.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

'I was just giving him some encouragement'

Only Owens.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Don't think Enzo should be trying to do advanced sh*t in the ring, he needs to develop his basics much more.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I wanted MGKA & Gallows to knock off New Day at SS but now I'd prefer New Day retaining to drop it to JeriKO at the next Raw PPV.


Club sucks I hope they get squashed in a three minute beatdown


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*"How ya doin' buddy?"

KO is such a goat :lmao*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Owens didn't even connect with that punch. Wrong camera angle. Yikes.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"How ya doin buddy" :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Owens is the best trash taker


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Ugh these awful crowds, man.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*The Jericho Flex pin! :mark: He hasn't done that shit since 2004/5 :mark:*


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Jericho actually staying with WWE some a longer period really makes the difference her. He's my favorite wrestler, but I could not care about him because he'd stay for two months, trade wins and leave again without doing anything important. Him coming back as the babyface, turning heel on Styles and delivering one of the best material of his career could not have worked if he only stayed for a short time.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Can't wait for the moment they finally give Owens a much deserved ME run


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Owens didn't even connect with that punch. Wrong camera angle. Yikes.


yeah the is the problem with the Cameras going 360 now, they sometimes show the secrets. SD is much worst with that.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Jericho eliminated from the Rumble.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Jericho flex pin!

Finally.

:mark:

Used to mark like crazy for that from 1998-2000.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Come on baybay!


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Another bunch of commercials. I for one am glad for the opportunity to stretch my legs after sitting through the approx 3 minutes of action.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

'Zo doing a baseball slide and not knocking himself out cold makes me a happy panda.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

NoyK said:


> *The Jericho Flex pin! :mark: He hasn't done that shit since 2004/5 :mark:*


He's been doing that pin since his heel turn, earlier this year lol.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

NoyK said:


> *The Jericho Flex pin! :mark: He hasn't done that shit since 2004/5 :mark:*


Used to do that shit all the time back on them old WWF games. :lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> The Jericho flex pin!
> 
> Finally.
> 
> ...


*Tought I was the only one :mark: :mark: :mark:*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

As soon as he shuts his mouth, I lose all interest in Enzo.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Chrome said:


> Used to do that shit all the time back on them old WWF games. :lol


Haha yes it saved you about a second of animation time and won me matches all the time


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

EL SHIV said:


> As soon as he shuts his mouth, I lose all interest in Enzo.


hes the road dog of the team


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

He's been doing the Flex Pin all year guys, have you not noticed ? :lol


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Jericho looks like a late 90's coffee-shop waiter with that goatee and moustache.
> 
> :lol


*I was thinking the same only pictured a groovy cat from the 60's who loves jazz, waiting for him to pull out the beret next week lol kinda like this







*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

EL SHIV said:


> As soon as he shuts his mouth, I lose all interest in Enzo.


Yeah. He's a really bad wrestler :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Jericho better not job to this jabron.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

That was probably the first time since Enzo has been on the main roster where the talking had no script and all he could come back at Jericho with was "i will shove it down your throat":lmao. This geek is going to be a nobody very quickly after Cass is pushed on his own and he has not got his scripted New Age Outlaws rip off intro to fall back on


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I actually enjoyed the opening promo. For a 3 hour show you need promos anyways :lol


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Honestly KO and Y2J vs them for a month on the tv and live event circuit is a great way to improve Enzo and Cass


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Cass tries to get the crowd into this turd and the expensive seats up front politely golf clap


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Rowdy Yates said:


> That was probably the first time since Enzo has been on the main roster where the talking had no script and all he could come back at Jericho with was "i will shove it down your throat":lmao. This geek is going to be a nobody very quickly after Cass is pushed on his own and he has not got his scripted New Age Outlaws rip off intro to fall back on


Are the promos unscripted?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I've probably said it before, but Graves replacing JBL has at least raised the floor when it comes to how bad a RAW show can be.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Enzo's facebuster sucked.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

GOAT heels.:lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Not saying by any means at all Enzo is going to develop into a Misawa or Bret Hart in the ring but in fairness to Enzo: isn't this the first time since on TV Enzo has been in there with a seasoned vet?


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I love when he says "IT".... hahahahaha!


*I love when he says "No I didn't." with that look on his face, then goes on to name a bunch of stupid shit he actually might have really said lol.*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Owens. :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I'd love to see a Jericho-Owens feud down the line.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Who are the faces again? :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HOW ARE U


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Jericho's face after he won :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Are the promos unscripted?


Depends on the wrestler, for guys like Jericho, Owens, and Enzo, id say yes.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Can Owens get the title already?


----------



## batosaims (Aug 9, 2016)

Please make him stop....


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy fuck this is horrible.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I love KO.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Dumb Cass thinks Brooklyn is the back yard of New Jersey. Idiot


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

Haha Y2J and KO are great together.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They should have gave Owens/Jericho the mic instead of letting them say that with only like 30 people hearing what they said.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

JeriKO > Enzo & Cass in every way and form.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I like the Jericho/Owens put together tag team from out of nowhere(!) tag team. WWE needs more stuff like that.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Cass needs to change that vocal cadence up once in a while....


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

If it wasn't for Kevin owens, Jericho would have been on another hiatus by now - the guy is such an old school heel - LOVE IT


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

wait what???


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JeriKO is so great. I'm so glad their a team now :lol :lol


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

So Enzo and Cass cant compete for the titles at Summerslam but they can go up against a thrown together tag team? 

unkout


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

So is Owens getting a match tonight?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Can't wait to see Rusev and Lana.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Oh my fuck, Roman is going to crash the wedding :lmao :lmao*


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Are the promos unscripted?


Jericho is one of only a handful of people who is trusted enough to speak freely on the mic. As the segment was going on Enzo was looking more and more lost


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

We are so lucky to be able to celebrate with Rusev and Lana


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I'll kill you if you hurt her Rusev :mj2


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Mick Foley's repulsive appearance is a ratings killer


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Why is a monster heel seemingly going to celebrate his wedding on TV? Rusev doesn't come across as a guy who likes public displays of affection. Bizarre.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bubba Chuck said:


> Jericho's face after he won :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

NoyK said:


> *Oh my fuck, Roman is going to crash the wedding :lmao :lmao*


He's gonna pull an HHH :lmao :lmao


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Stephanie's not on Raw tonight? Bullshit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

KO saddled with a tag match with these two goombas.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Sasha Banks again proving what a failure NXT is in preparing talent to have passable promo skills


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Why not just ban Dana in general? The match seems stupid.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> I like the Jericho/Owens put together tag team from out of nowhere(!) tag team. WWE needs more stuff like that.


I like the buildup the two had in the previous months, starting with the MITB match. Their interactions were always hilarious so I hoped they'd form a team. It was eventually going to happen so I hope something good (like a decent title reign) comes out of this.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sasha and Dana again :eyeroll


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Y'all overrate Sasha so much she's like kalisto level of bad on the mic


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Babyface Banks. :lol


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Why would Sasha want a fucking handicap match? Didnt she lose a handicap match to Charlotte and Dana on Smackdown live?


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

witchblade000 said:


> Stephanie's not on Raw tonight? Bullshit.


I am confused by your tactics! Lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mick needs to shave that beard. It's not 'cool' anymore.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sasha getting RAW on her honeymoon. :curry2


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

No that is not a fair stipulation....


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

So if the championship match is a handicap match does that mean Dana and Charlotte will both be champs if they win?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


>


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Lol why would she want a handicap match?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

EL SHIV said:


> KO saddled with a tag match with these two goombas.


as long as it leads to an Owens vs Jericho feud im ok with that




TheGeneticFreak said:


> So if the championship match is a handicap match does that mean Dana and Charlotte will both be champs if they win?


Whomever gets the pin will be champion.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


>


*Owens looks like a proud girlfriend :lol*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow, a match that actually has some consequences for the loser. A refreshing change.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

dougfisher_05 said:


> I am confused by your tactics! Lol


Stephanie is eye candy to me like JoJo is to everyone else.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

None of that made any fucking sense.

Same old Raw.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Sasha has so much heat on here now :lol


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

Defending the Women's title in a handicap match? LayCool did it first.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

EL SHIV said:


> Sasha getting RAW on her honeymoon. :curry2


Hopefully her new man laid the Smack Down on her


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ru-Ru and Anal to celebrate their marriage tonight. :lol


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Sasha doesn't want Dana to be a factor in the women's title match, so she suggests a handicap match.... Wut?


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

Best jericho run since 2009


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

5 Hour Energy Exec to WWE: Who can we use that is least expensive?

WWE: The Usos


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

witchblade000 said:


> Stephanie is eye candy to me like JoJo is to everyone else.


I second this


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Apparently AJ Styles got squashed by Cena during the commercial break.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

BRAUUUUUUUN!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

She knows she's gonna interfere......So she want's a handicap match? :kobefacepalm


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

ROOOOOAAARRRRR!!!!!! :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Bruan has got that badass walk downpact :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty awesome that Stephanie apparently won't be on air tonight. If only that was every week.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Well this should be quick!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Braun match vs Lv 3 Jobber :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HE MOWED OVER THE LEGEND


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Buffed Samwell Tarly!!! :mark:*


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

here we go LOOOOOOOL


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

witchblade000 said:


> Stephanie is eye candy to me like JoJo is to everyone else.


Do you hit the mute button like everyone else does when she's on?


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Jorel with promo of the year


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Another jobber? There's so many on contract superstars that need TV time.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Jarell still has better mic skills than Kalisto.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Please tell me Sasha fucked up her lines and she meant to say she wanted Dana banned from ringside.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another enhancement match for Braun. :lol Dude is THAT bad.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

is it just me or does he look like Drake lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Strowman's opponent Jorel Nelson looks like Mike Conley


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

NoyK said:


> *Oh my fuck, Roman is going to crash the wedding :lmao :lmao*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ITS MAVEN 2.0


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Jorel looks like a manlet Drake.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

this dude looks like the love child of drake and david otunga


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Is that Drake? Lol.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Why don't they just feed him someone like Swagger since they never use him?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

"Jerol Nelson" with the generic jobber CAW music:lmao

_I CAN'T_


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Braun Strowman used Roar!

The jobber fled!

Braun Strowman used Mean Look!

The jobber cannot escape!

>

To Nelson's credit, at least he's in shape. :draper2


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Ryback looks much taller this week.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Jorel look like he had a wiff of Jeff Hardy's Victory Road stash :lmao*


----------



## batosaims (Aug 9, 2016)

Dairy queen


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Durrell Nelson cut a better promo than Roman ever did


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol since when do local jobbers get an entrance?


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

Praise the Lord, they actually handed back to the announcers!!!!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Damn, this one actually got an entrance.

And that pre-match "promo" :lmao


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This guy should just run!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Feed him more!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mute jobber < Ellsworth.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

You keep doing the chokeslam wrong you stupid idiot.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reverse shokeslam hit for 1000 HP
Lv 3 jobber eliminated
Game Over.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

When Braun did his taunt the crowd reacted pretty well, so that's a plus.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Local jobber with music?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I shudder to think how bad Braun will look against an actual opponent at some point lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Poor Braun. :lol Guy has pretty much nothing going for him.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Fun Fact: Jorell Nelson is bigger than Balor


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

I am not a fan of that Reverse Chokeslam...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That jobber was a good seller, tho.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

I already see WWE giving Braun a Viking gimmick


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

I fucking despise Saxton.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Ladies and gents, we have just seen a simulation of what a Drake v Eminem rap battle would look like :evil*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Give Jor el Superman booking.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Diddy getting boos :lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I shudder to think how bad Braun will look against an actual opponent at some point lol


Paul Haymon will turn on Lesnar to joint Braun that will setup mania


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I love these squashes, tbh.

Hopefully this will lead to a debut of someone.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Puff Daddy getting BOOED.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Poor Braun. :lol Guy has pretty much nothing going for him.


He doesn't even gets an interview while the jobbers do :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Diddy getting booed :lol


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

What about Biggie's daughter, puff?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh shit! Mace is back!!?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Serious question

Who is Drake?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I wish they would send Saxton to interview Strowman.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Thank you crowd for booing this man.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Ma$e is back baby!!!!


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

I can't be the only one that wishes Puffy was sitting in the passenger seat that fateful night years ago...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Serious question
> 
> Who is Drake?


A rapper.

They just said nuts?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

ChicagoFit said:


> Fun Fact: Jorell Nelson is bigger than Balor


So is Nia Jax.

Oh great. The only black guys who are over get to hang out with Puff Daddy.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Of course they stick New Day in a promo with Puff Daddy, not racist at all. Bet he runs into Darren Young and Titus O'Neil before the nights over.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Can the guy streaming just play the Roode theme over this again?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

So he's back to the Puff daddy name again :cool2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Strowman starting to look like an in better shape One Man Gang.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

What the fuck was that?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

This is what I watch RAW for - P Diddy talking about people I care about less than him. :eyeroll


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

P. Diddy got that Eva Marie heat.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Fuck Diddy,he killed Biggie.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Be nice if that was the only Puff Daddy appearance we got tonight. Don't think that'll be the case though.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Mick casually throwing out that "have a nice day" :maury:


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

"You can't say that on TV".

Awkward AF.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Serious question
> 
> Who is Drake?


Hip Hop artist


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

ChicagoFit said:


> I can't be the only one that wishes Puffy was sitting in the passenger seat that fateful night years ago...


:cenaooh


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That is enough of Puff Daddy. Hopefully that is all we see of him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Serious question
> 
> Who is Drake?


Someone who is about to get rekt by Eminem.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I love how they treat the celebrities better than the wrestlers btw.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This Raw is putting me to sleep.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Serious question
> 
> Who is Drake?


The kid from DeGrassi


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Serious question
> 
> Who is Drake?


Trolling? Drake is the biggest draw in today's hip hop


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

wkc_23 said:


> Someone who is about to get rekt by Eminem.


wheelchair kid on Degrassi


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Does Owens have a minor injury? He hasn't wrestled two weeks in a row. :sadpanda


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Is Owens getting a match tonight or what?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Not even a hour in and I'm bored to tears.

Raw lacks star power big time.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

SpeedStick said:


> Trolling? Drake is the biggest draw in today's hip hop


Does that mean anything these days? I think not.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

How's Big E's nuts :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Backlund.

:mark:


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

WWE does a better job of keeping Flo Rida's career alive than Flo RIda sans that "my house" pop song


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

who the fuck cares about Titus vs Darren...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

LOL at Titus getting a jobber entrance while an actual jobber gets an entrance. :lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> Trolling? Drake is the biggest draw in today's hip hop


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

wwetna1 said:


> wheelchair kid on Degrassi


Lol, I know who drake is.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> Trolling? Drake is the biggest draw in today's hip hop


Has to be..He's setting world records in sales right now..I'm not a fan either but it's hard to not know who is.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Man who cares about this, they're just gonna throw them on the preshow at Summerslam.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So a jobber gets an intro but Young and O Neil dont lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

There will be at least two rematches tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Turning Titus was a good move. He'd become almost as stale as Cena and Orton. Much better than the "I'm a great dad!" gimmick.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

REAL ****** TITUS ABOUT TO GO HAM, NOM SAYIN BREHS


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Backlund.
> 
> :mark:


has Backlund himself used the chickenwing yet?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Darren Young already getting the jobber entrance, you can see how fast WWE loses interest in a wrestler. Vince is like a kid with a new toy, plays with it for 5 minutes then loses interest and doesn't give a shit about it anymore.


----------



## batosaims (Aug 9, 2016)

No one cares about the ************


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Why are these two feuding again... Goddamn.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I hope that there's a Braun Strowman squash match at SummerSlam.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Drake is also the guest host on Monday Night RAW in 2026, when Vince listens to "What's My Name" for the first time and wants to book the next big thing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Darren Young already getting the jobber entrance, you can see how fast WWE loses interest in a wrestler. Vince is like a kid with a new toy, plays with it for 5 minutes then loses interest and doesn't give a shit about it anymore.


Yeah. Fans are like that these days, too.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Bob Backlund vs Titus on the SummerSlam pre show. You heard it here first


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Is this the worst hour of TV for the year?

Nothing eventful has happened and we've had all the jobbers, midcard and tag teams take up the first hour.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> Trolling? Drake is the biggest draw in today's hip hop


To be fair, I know who Drake is and what he looks like but if someone played a song of his, I would have no clue.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

We're going to see these two wrestle each other 5 million times before we see them wrestle each other again at Summerslam, aren't we?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

I love heel Titus...Dude is made to be a heel.

Give him new music and everything.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

50/50 nonsense.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I like this new attitude by Titus. He needed a fresh start. Is Darren Young face or heel?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

At least they're having this match now instead of at Summerslam. I remember the classic PPV encounter between Shad and JTG...good times.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Titus and Young should have been on SD as signles guys in the midcard who eventually reunite to win the tag titles. Backland should make Swagger great again


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Can't believe it's 9 already. Time has flown by.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Derren Young loved that pin.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Crowd doesn't seem to give a shit. No idea why these guys are feuding again when their last feud didn't really work out.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rollins next :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Backlund needs to put Titus in the crossface chicken wing. :mark:


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Classic 50/50 booking.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Y'all see Darren's face after grabbing Titus' tights?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Sorry, but until you beat Ambrose, this "Universal Title" is just a geek belt.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Have to say the Battleground graphics/cards felt more high end than what they are doing for SummerSlam.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm sure this match was necessary.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Can't believe it's 9 already. Time has flown by.


No it has not.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Man has something to say! :Cocky


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Well, we had a home run of Raw one post brand split: nothing special but still solid Raw 2: Raw three is not off to a stellar start here I have found myself glancing at the clock at too decent of a pace.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Can't believe it's 9 already. Time has flown by.


 Who the hell are you kidding? There has been zero important segments in the first hour. A complete waste of a hour.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

What if Baley wins the NXT womens title then they bring that title to SD and just put the last few NXT women on SD


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

FRONT PAGE STORY★;61790274 said:


> 50/50 nonsense.


Gotta protect Titus. He's important to the future of this business.


----------



## EaterofWorlds (Jun 20, 2014)

That was as bad of an hour of Raw as it can possibly get.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Gotta love how WWE dedicated like 3 months worth of hype promos for Darren Young with this new gimmick, and here we are like 3 weeks after his big return and he's already getting the jobber entrance.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Bayley v. Asuka contract signing this week should be interesting.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> No it has not.


It has for me.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> Trolling? Drake is the biggest draw in today's hip hop


They have genres of music still? Thought that died and they just have garbage auto-tune pop.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Man is up next! :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MyaTheBee said:


> Classic 50/50 booking.


50/50 booking is ok for matches like that, its when champions get 50/50 booking in non title matches is the issue.

50/50 booking is ok in some cases if it furthers the plot.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

I might be one of the few people that actually thinks that this was at least a decent hour of RAW here..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Straw Hat said:


> Who the hell are you kidding? There has zero important segments or feuds yet. A complete waste of a hour.


The whole first 35 minutes entertained me with the Enzo/Cass Owens/Jericho stuff. You watch stuff that bores you? You don't see me watching or posting in the SD thread since that bored the hell out of me and it's only two hours. :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Maybe Owens will actually get a match when Strowman has to face someone who is legit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

if lana comes out in this


----------



## EaterofWorlds (Jun 20, 2014)

Lyanna said:


> I might be one of the few people that actually thinks that this was at least a decent hour of RAW here..


Don't see how. No real redeemable qualities imo unless I missed something


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> It has for me.


You enjoying this bro ? Show has been pretty boring outside of JeriKO and even their segment had some awkwardness.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> They have genres of music still? Thought that died and they just have garbage auto-tune pop.


That's only if you listen to, whatever garbage that is played on the radio...Plenty of good,NEW music out there. Especially in hip hop.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> You enjoying this bro ? Show has been pretty boring outside of JeriKO and even their segment had some awkwardness.


Considering their segment made up more than half of the first hour, yeah, I've enjoyed it so far..


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It looks like Sheamus will beat Cesaro later.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins next...the real RAW starts now :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why put two wrestlers no one gives a shit about in a feud? At least put Young in a feud with someone the fans slightly give a shit about, cause you're gonna crickets with everyone of their matches.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

THE MAN IS HERE :rollins

that pop


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat baby face pop.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They really need to let Tajair and Kendrick book the CW division. If they do, it could be great


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Nice pop for Seth.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

What?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762810937971617792


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth gets one of the best pops of the night every week despite the fact that hes's supposedly a heel.

:lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

NoyK said:


>


This guy not really from this era can't really put him in there with the Drake, Cole, Kendrick Lamar, Kayne West era of *today*


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

ChicagoFit said:


> I can't be the only one that wishes Puffy was sitting in the passenger seat that fateful night years ago...



Damn man that's cold lol


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> Trolling? Drake is the biggest draw in today's hip hop


Trolling? I live in a small place in Lancashire, England and listen to Smooth fm. I have zero interest in hip hop music and i can categorically confirm that when everyone was saying its Drake i had no idea what or who they were talking about. I can also confirm that having just searched Drake on youtube and heard 30 seconds of one of his songs i am certain i have not missed out on much by not knowing who he is


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Lyanna said:


> THE MAN IS HERE :rollins
> 
> that pop


It wasn't a good pop :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The CW division can't come soon enough for Raw. The show has been trash since the first one where they blew their load.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Please don't let Finn Balor interrupt this unless he is gonna attack Rollins.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They should have Balor come out in paint tonight to freak out Rollins


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

CAMVP said:


> It looks like Sheamus will beat Cesaro later.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotta love the 50/50 booking! :vince2


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I see I missed the P Diddy segment while getting food... oh well.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Finn better have a match tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Seth Rollins is the Man :rollins


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

that Joker reference :rollins


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:Rollins :Rollins


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Topical...


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Very average show so far.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

BTW, Kanye West is an Old G, he is not part of this era.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh fuck, that suicide squad shot :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Rollins firing shots at Leto.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Seth gets one of the best pops of the night every week despite the fact that hes's supposedly a heel.
> 
> :lol


Double turn at SS.

Balor should go heel and reform the Balor Club and Rolllins can go face.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

People doing exactly what Vince wants them to with this Raw/SD stuff. 70 year old Vince owning 20 year old marks.

:heyman6


----------



## EaterofWorlds (Jun 20, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> Very average show so far.


Don't see how it's been even average. This show has sucked.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762814398389891072









I know I'm not the only one who sees this. :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

THE MAN ethering Leto's Joker by name-dropping Ledger's Joker. :rollins

OH CAPTAIN, MY CAPTAIN. :tucky


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Double turn at SS.
> 
> Balor should go heel and reform the Balor Club and Rolllins can go face.


 Balor club :lol

I'm sure Anderson and Gallows would love that.

From The BC, to The Club to Balor Club.

Official jobber status.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Seth gets one of the best pops of the night every week despite the fact that hes's supposedly a heel.
> 
> :lol


Bitches can't get enough of that 2 inch killer.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Alex Wright>Finn Balor


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins with the :buried on Leto.

:lmao


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Finn needs to do more of that and less talking.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Rollins is gold


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

More gold than Phelps. #Goat


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Rollins has legitimately cut the,same promo since June.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Seth Rollins isnt your real name either lol

Balor may be coming out in the paint


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Seth Rollins is not your real name either, brah.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LMFAO Rollins!


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

was that a Tyler Black chant? :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

EaterofWorlds said:


> Don't see how it's been even average. This show has sucked.


 Apparently P diddy, Y2J-Enzo, a Sasha Banks promo and Young-Titus is cool? :lol


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

They have clearly decided Rollins needs to carry this feud.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Umm Seth Rollins isn't your real name either dumb ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I thought he said Demon Kane :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I thought he was about to say Prince Devitt's name but he can't.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Rambo Apocalypse :lol


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Rambo Apocalypse :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

C'mon Seth you're losing the promo here.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Seth is getting deep! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Rollins Calling Balor out for having a fake name when nearly the entire roster has fake names?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Want to know who Balor is? Play that 30 minute package they did for him in NXT.

But that might actually get him over, so...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

MyaTheBee said:


> That's only if you listen to, whatever garbage that is played on the radio...Plenty of good,NEW music out there. Especially in hip hop.


I like Run the Jewels but I don't listen to much hip-hop, or new music to be honest.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Start up those Rambo Apocalypse chants...


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Where are they tonight? Wherever it is, they suck balls...


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

It just so happens that Rambo Apocalypse is my porn name.

What a coincidence.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

edit: thought he said Demon Kane


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This feud is doing nothing for me.

Ambrose-Ziggler is much more personal and has been built better in just one week.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Seth throwing a fit :lol


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

This feud has been awful.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Mad Rollins is best for business. :vince$


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Like Roman Reigns isn't a bigger joke of a fake name. Yeah, let's bury Balor with the name stuff.....


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

I drink and I know things said:


> Where are they tonight? Wherever it is, they suck balls...


Anaheim.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

So we got Sasha wanting a handicap match at Summerslam for her title and we got Seth Rollins pointing out another WWE superstar using an alias? 


FUCK THIS WEEKS SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Alex Wright>Finn Balor



Alex Wright has more charisma then 90% of the WWE roster.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Seth is really trying but it's just not working.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Balor

you slayed the beast, can you slay the demon

that was dumb, they should have had Balor come out in his paint, attack Rollins and drop that line


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Straw Hat said:


> This feud is doing nothing for me.
> 
> Ambrose-Ziggler is much more personal and has been built better in just one week.


Couldn't agree more, still don't feel any heat here.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

StylesP1 said:


> This feud has been awful.


 Understatement of the year.

If they weren't Hunters boys, this wouldn't be anywhere near being a SS main event.

Brock-Orton and Ambrose-Ziggler are easily ahead.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Seth Rollins with that pretape in the empty arena and here are cutting two of the best promos Ive heard him cut. Props.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

lol rollings


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

He really is the modern-day Triple H. Every week, he always gets a 20-minute promo to himself where he doesn't really do anything but toot his own horn.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

They're going to put the belt of Balor first.... it's official.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Thank god it was only Seth that was talking.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

But you we're kickin it with Trips til you got hurt tho


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Where is Balor?

:lol

Is he really not showing up???


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Sorry Seth but that segment was totally dead.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I drink and I know things said:


> Where are they tonight? Wherever it is, they suck balls...


Most weeks I'd agree but this week is shit.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Wrestling promos longer than 5 minutes should be illegal.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This crowd doesn't appreciate Greatness!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

No Finn response? Uh...


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

Them WWE Just bring it season cutscenes


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

It's a bit weird how everyone else is telling us how good Balor supposedly is, while he's not saying much.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

FRONT PAGE STORY★;61791290 said:


> Anaheim.


I was just in Anaheim for the first time in March of this year. I liked it. They still have shitty fans...


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Can you please put Daniel Bryan on tv so I can stop watching this? It's awful.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> They're going to put the belt of Balor first.... it's official.


Demon Finn to be precise.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Not really a great promo, tbh.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This feud is losing heat by the week :lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

lol even Vince doesn't want Balor on the mic again.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is Michael Cole ever gonna retire? Jesus is this fuck gonna still be the voice of WWE in 20 years? So fucking tired of hearing his bitch ass voice.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Like Roman Reigns isn't a bigger joke of a fake name. Yeah, let's bury Balor with the name stuff.....


Didn't really come off like he was being buried imo. Seemed more like they were foreshadowing and teasing his "demon" alter ego which he'll almost certainly debut on the main roster at Sunmerslam.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

This raw is so shitty.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Wasn't happy with the first hour at all.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> lol even Vince doesn't want Balor on the mic again.


 lol he'll be Raw's first universal champ come SS.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Could be worse. Could be a Dolph Ziggler title match at the 2nd biggest show of the year.

Yikes.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

If Daniel Bryan can't wake this sorry crowd up then it just isn't possible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

It was an OK promo, wasn't great but wasn't as bad as some make it to be


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Alex Wright>Finn Balor


:dance


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Could be worse. Could be a Dolph Ziggler title match at the 2nd biggest show of the year.
> 
> Yikes.


 At least Ambrose and Ziggler can work a feud and put heat in it. This is first grade trash with a guy who isn't even known by more than half the audience.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Straw Hat said:


> This feud is losing heat by the week :lol


What heat? :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Foley vs Bryan at Sumerslam...winner leaves with less medical bills.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Could be worse. Could be a Dolph Ziggler title match at the 2nd biggest show of the year.
> 
> Yikes.


Ziggler/Ambrose feud absolutely shits on this. Is this even a feud? Feels like just a random match for the secondary title. No heat at all. Meanwhile, Ziggler and Ambrose fucking killed it last week and will do it again tomorrow.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Have Sheamus beat Cesaro and get it over with.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Straw Hat said:


> At least Ambrose and Ziggler can work a feud and put heat in it. This is first grade trash with a guy who isn't even known by more than half the audience.


They could have Ziggler beat the entire SD roster during the build to SS and I still wouldn't care. It's 2016 Dolph Ziggler, and I actually used to like him...alot.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShadowKiller said:


> It never had any heat :lol


 Everyone was going crazy over it when Balor beat Roman, since then it's only been downhill.



Lyanna said:


> It was an OK promo, wasn't great but wasn't as bad as some make it to be


 This is supposedly the ME of SS, it has to be miles better to cover for Balors lack of ability on the mic and sell the feud as SS ME caliber.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Balor didn't come out because he sucks on the mic, simple as that. I love the guy in the ring but jesus, he needs to get get better on the stick.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Trophies said:


> Foley vs Bryan at Sumerslam...winner leaves with less medical bills.


Bada tis. Not even watching raw, but I'm here for the entertainment! In a way it's like reading a live blog about a train wreck lol.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

MyaTheBee said:


> Has to be..He's setting world records in sales right now..I'm not a fan either but it's hard to not know who is.


In America may be it is hard to not know who he is but in England its obviously very easy


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Rollins/Balor lagging behind Ambrose/Ziggler by a lot so far. That Rollins promo was pretty pointless.

Edit: Speaking of pointless... Cesaro/Sheamus again. fpalm


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

> THE MAN cuts a fine promo
> Talks shit about demon kings


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Could be worse. Could be a Dolph Ziggler title match at the 2nd biggest show of the year.
> 
> Yikes.


Dolph Ziggler also help put more heat on his feud and cut a better promo than Rollins & Balor did :lol so I'll definitely take what Ziggler is doing rn.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Scooby Doo in 2016. :lol


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

CAMVP said:


> This crowd doesn't appreciate Greatness!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



(If you're talking about Seth)

Probably because there was nothing great about that promo brother. :lol It was standard, generic heel Rollins and he cut the same exact promo (only a lot better) in June. It's been the same promo for two months. The act is tired. Doesn't help that the feud has no heat.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Absolutely NOTHING for Sheamus.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

And now Shaemus...oh joy. The A show everybody!


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Promo drug a little bit in the middle, but Seth brought it back around at the end. Still, can't help but mention the noticeable lack of heat in this feud. They better have some more activity later on.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Balor didn't come out because he sucks on the mic, simple as that. I love the guy in the ring but jesus, he needs to get get better on the stick.


He is much better as a heel on the mic. He needs to go heel. He is a shit happy go lucky face.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I could actually see Sheamus losing again and snapping!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I WAS WAITING ALL DAY TO SEE SHEAMUS..said not even the 17 Sheamus fans


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

God this crowd fucking blows.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Sheamus' entrance was made for a mega star.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Let's hope that Scooby Doo promo isn't followed by a Scrappy match between Cesaro and Sheamus.

Heh heh...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fella vs Cesaro for the 19478492019th time. Ugh.........


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

FRONT PAGE STORY★;61791434 said:


> Wrestling promos longer than 5 minutes should be illegal.


2 minutes and GTFO.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Byron Sexton makes the Coach look like Malcolm X :maury


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Is Michael Cole ever gonna retire? Jesus is this fuck gonna still be the voice of WWE in 20 years? So fucking tired of hearing his bitch ass voice.


This is going to be Micheal Cole 100 years from now.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MNF is going to slaughter Raw. It's going to get real ugly.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Dolph Ziggler also help put more heat on his feud and cut a better promo than Rollins & Balor did :lol so I'll definitely take what Ziggler is doing rn.


Oh yeah, lots of heat. It's still Dolph Ziggler in 2016, though.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

The SD title match is superior to the RAW one in all possible aspects. And I for one really like both Balor and Rollins. What a shit feud that does not need to be sugarcoated because of the wrestlers competing in it.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Trolling? I live in a small place in Lancashire, England and listen to Smooth fm. I have zero interest in hip hop music and i can categorically confirm that when everyone was saying its Drake i had no idea what or who they were talking about. I can also confirm that having just searched Drake on youtube and heard 30 seconds of one of his songs i am certain i have not missed out on much by not knowing who he is


Ok cool I see


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

WE gotta watch this again


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Straw Hat said:


> MNF is going to slaughter Raw. It's going to get real ugly.


And they're still beating SD, with an extra hour, too...

Why do you post in a thread of a show that is apparently so bad?


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

I must admit that I am interested in Ambrose vs Ziggler for the work the both did in the last 2 SD's whereas I'm interested in Balor vs Rollins just because of Rollins, maybe they can turn it around in the next 2 weeks though


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

So this match will probably happen next week as well before being added to Summerslam. Then Vince will wonder why it gets no reaction at Summerslam.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

The story for the Balor/Rollins match is all wrong.

Rollins is the MAN, Balor is the new kid. These are facts, and the feud should present them as such.

Rollins should KEEP getting the one-up on Balor, and Balor should start to doubt if he bit off more than he can chew with Rollins. The week before Summerslam Balor does something big so you start to believe he can beat Rollins.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Rowdy Yates said:


> In America may be it is hard to not know who he is but in England its obviously very easy


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Sheamus is missing something but I can't put my finger on it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Expect the promo package for Lesnar-Orton to be the best part of the show.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> He is much better as a heel on the mic. He needs to go heel. He is a shit happy go lucky face.


Eh. Everyone here expects greatness on the mic and unfortunately they don't get proper training in nxt unless they are touring, so it will just take time for them to get good on the mic.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

They're up against the swimming from this point on and they want to roll this out ... okay. 

watching the swimming lol.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm going to take a second here to talk about Seth cus f this match..but why do I fell like Seth is being shunned..or am I wrong here?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I actually hope Cesaro goes to smackdown.. Him and AJ Styles would be a classic.


----------



## EaterofWorlds (Jun 20, 2014)

CAMVP said:


> Sheamus is missing something but I can't put my finger on it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


talent


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Cesaro deserves to be WWE World Heavyweight Champion, but dude cannot even get an IC title run? WTF man?!?!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I'm just not into this RAW - nothing bad, just boring. Piss poor excuse for a crowd doesn't help.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This show has not been as bad as people here seem to think. It is concerning but predictable, however, that they are losing steam each week post brand split, and doing so at a rapid pace. First week was the best RAW in a long ass time. Second week was still far superior to the standard pre-split show. This has been maybe just a slight notch above the average pre-split show. They don't have depth to do a 3 hour show. It's obvious from the length of the promos and having the exact same match 2 weeks in a row (a match we've already seen previously), that shit is going to get boring as fuck.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Why is Sheamus taking it easy on the strikes ?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cesaro's taunt looks like he's finishing off two dudes onto his face.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

raw started off great then it went to shit

wheres the cruiserweights, you know the very same CW that was exclusive to raw.

#creativebullshit


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Cesaro and Sheamus here to save Raw. I'd watch these guys wrestle 10,000 times!


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

I decide to check on RAW and it's fucking Cesaro vs Sheamus? AGAIN?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SovereignVA said:


> The story for the Balor/Rollins match is all wrong.
> 
> Rollins is the MAN, Balor is the new kid. These are facts, and the feud should present them as such.
> 
> Rollins should KEEP getting the one-up on Balor, and Balor should start to doubt if he bit off more than he can chew with Rollins. The week before Summerslam Balor does something big so you start to believe he can beat Rollins.


 The story isn't compelling at all. We don't know Balor, why the hell should we give a damn about him? Rollins has been saying the same shtick for what seems like his whole ME career. THere is nothing new or fresh about it, nothing to get you interested like Ziggler-Ambrose or Orton-Lesnar.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

CAMVP said:


> Sheamus is missing something but I can't put my finger on it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Everything.


----------



## EaterofWorlds (Jun 20, 2014)

I drink and I know things said:


> This show has not been as bad as people here seem to think. It is concerning but predictable, however, that they are losing steam each week post brand split, and doing so at a rapid pace. First week was the best RAW in a long ass time. Second week was still far superior to the standard pre-split show. This has been maybe just a slight notch above the average pre-split show. They don't have depth to do a 3 hour show. It's obvious from the length of the promos and having the exact same match 2 weeks in a row (a match we've already seen previously).


I would love for someone to explain to me how the first hour wasn't absolute trash tbh


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Cesaro certainly laying his stuff in albeit Sheamus has no issue with that himself.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

For the last time, Sheamus.... NO!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

You are witnessing exactly why in the long run, SD will be the favored product. Three hours means inevitable filler like rehashed matches from the previous reason with no rhyme or reason. Just because "Mick Foley wants to see physical dominance." :lmao 

Two hours >>>>


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

CAMVP said:


> Sheamus is missing something but I can't put my finger on it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Women's WWE Championship? :sashahi


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

This shi*t is making the Muppets invading Raw look like freaking Citizen Kane


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm tapping out, it's a waste of time watching this trash.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Hopefully Triple H is the reason for this rematch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lothario said:


> You are witnessing exactly why in the long run, SD will be the favored product. Three hours means inevitable filler like rehashed matches from the previous reason with no rhyme or reason. Just because "Mick Foley wants to see physical dominance." :lmao
> 
> Two hours >>>>


SD has been awful the first couple of weeks. It has been unwatchable.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank God. Keep doing what Vince wants you to. Embarrassing.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> SD has been awful the first couple of weeks. It has been unwatchable.


 Yeah and Balor is one of the best wrestlers in the world..


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

SD! Fans in the Raw thread trumpeting the Ziggler/ Ambrose like they weren't trashing that feud from hell and before last week...y'all are funny people. 

I'll tell ya'll the same thing I told you when Ziggler first won and y'all nearly had a meltdown: Relax, and be patient.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> SD has been awful the first couple of weeks. It has been unwatchable.


SDL was awesome last week, blew Raw out of the water. How exactly was it unwatchable ?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> SD has been awful the first couple of weeks. It has been unwatchable.


What Dolph Ziggler being in the title match doesn't interest you? Month 3 of Cena/AJ doesn't do it, either?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Taking a commercial break during the best match of the night blows!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

I am really starting appreciate that Smackdown is two hours...With better booking, it will be the top show. (For me anyways)


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> SD has been awful the first couple of weeks. It has been unwatchable.


The fuck? SD was much better than Raw last week, and if Raw doesn't get 10x better tonight they wont have a hard time doing it again tomorrow. 

Did you see the poll in the general section of which show was better last week? It was like 78% Smackdown. That says something. If Smackdown was "unwatchable" last week, Raw must have made you want to stab your eyes out


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

EaterofWorlds said:


> I would love for someone to explain to me how the first hour wasn't absolute trash tbh


I was entertained by the opening segment. Rollins was fine, it just went too long. Young and O'Neil...no comment.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Cesaro/Sheamus may be match of the night. This match and Rollins' promo may be the only highlights, unless Neville does something.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> What Dolph Ziggler being in the title match doesn't interest you? Month 3 of Cena/AJ doesn't do it, either?


 Beats Rollins-Balor in whatever the hell they're doing. 'I'm the best' rarely works when neither is close to it, apparently it's even worse when one of them is a complete unknown who's only claim of having a personality is when he paints up to become a 'demon' :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Sheamus could get released tomorrow and not a single fuck would be given


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Beautiful counter by Cesaro


----------



## EaterofWorlds (Jun 20, 2014)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Sheamus could get released tomorrow and not a single fuck would be given


he is so devoid of any means of entertainment whatsoever lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I have no idea why these guys are fighting.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Sheamus is getting frustrated!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

They both really bring the best out of each other.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> What Dolph Ziggler being in the title match doesn't interest you? Month 3 of Cena/AJ doesn't do it, either?


No Ziggler is awful in the main event. He sucks now. AJ and Cena we have seen twice already we dont need more of that. 

or was that sarcasm lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Straw Hat said:


> Beats Rollins-Balor in whatever the hell they're doing. 'I'm the best' rarely works when neither is close to it, apparently it's even worse when one of them is a complete unknown who's only claim of having a personality is when he paints up to become a 'demon' :lol


Finn not being there tonight was the biggest problem of all. That is inexplainable. I'd still rather that than watch Dolph Ziggler in a title match at SummerSlam in 2016, though.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Dat pathetic 'this is awesome' chant. :ha


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

this is awesome? are you fucking serious?


fuck this i'm going back to league of legends


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> SD has been awful the first couple of weeks. It has been unwatchable.


SD was a really good show last week, imo.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Sheamus could get released tomorrow and not a single fuck would be given


They could release all but like 8 people and I'd give no fucks.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

''This is awesome'' chants have lost their meaning...I mean really lost it.


----------



## EaterofWorlds (Jun 20, 2014)

I can't wait to see Lana tonight though


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sheamus almost broke his leg on that dive.

Much better match than I expected. Crowd is actually...making sounds?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Finn not being there tonight was the biggest problem of all. That is inexplainable. I'd still rather that than watch Dolph Ziggler in a title match at SummerSlam in 2016, though.


 I was in the same boat, but I have to give it to Ziggler, he really delivered last week and put some feeling into the feud.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

MyaTheBee said:


>


I could not name you a single artist/song that has been top of the U.k sales chart for the last 20 years. This means nothing


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Can someone please explain to me why these guys are fighting and why I should care

Sheamus and Cesaro that is.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Cesaro push?!?!?!?!!? YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

LOL at that finish.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

that was a terrible finish lol

Can they trade Sheamus to SD for Kalisto


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow I thought for sure Fella would get his win back. I guess this just means he will win at Summerslam.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok, I thought Sheamus was winning that. Glad I was wrong :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

fuck this i'm done, so much for new era


----------



## EaterofWorlds (Jun 20, 2014)

That damn Cesaro was beat! Gosh, I want the heel to get his revenge and give the face his just dues at Summerslam!!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

ref with a backbone


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Welp, so much for "50/50" booking. Cesaro with the win again.

Good match, too.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm seriously looking forward to seeing how Reigns is going to crash Rusev and Lana's celebration. Lol.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

MyaTheBee said:


> ''This is awesome'' chants have lost their meaning...I mean really lost it.


This and the _You deserve it_ chants mean nothing anymore.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Sheamus is better suited to be in Japan. He could have a hell of a run there asserting his physicality/size even more so plus his mobility.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I have a feeling this isn't over.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Decent match. Was pulling for Sheamus, though.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Awesome match. Best chemistry in WWE. Cesaro proving why he is best in the world.

I want Samoa Joe vs Cesaro NOW!!!!!!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Rowdy Yates said:


> I could not name you a single artist/song that has been top of the U.k sales chart for the last 20 years. This means nothing


I wasn't really trying to convince you lol. 

Just stating facts,the dude is big everywhere. 

Continue to be blind tho,his music is not that spectacular.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Sheamus could get released tomorrow and not a single fuck would be given


I don't understand why he seems so unpopular on here. He's decent in the ring and acceptable on the mic. His Celtic Warrior gimmick prevents him from being labelled "vanilla" too.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I'll all for a future Rollins/Cesaro feud if Rollins wins at SS.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Match that I just could not care about. There is no storyline involved here.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

You know this video package is about to be great.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Smackdown may win for the first time tomorrow night.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

God, people arguing about music is worse than AIDS.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

CAMVP said:


> Smackdown may win for the first time tomorrow night.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What ? SD won last week, easily.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Well this match sorta woke the crowd up so kudos to them lol

I got my weekly Cesaro so I'm tapping out.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I wonder which title Cesaro will get a shot at?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I can only imagine how the crowd will react to whats probably left.

Sasha v. Dana
Daniel Bryan with Mick Foley
Nia Jax
Finn Balor
Lana's wedding recap


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Orton had a match with an Ascension guy last week?

:lmao


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Natecore said:


> Awesome match. Best chemistry in WWE. Cesaro proving why he is best in the world.
> 
> I want Samoa Joe vs Cesaro NOW!!!!!!


Why would you want to send Cesaro back to NXT?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Only two so far announced for this card that were on Shut Your Mouth are Orton and Lesnar yes? edit: forgot Jericho. Id be called a stupid idiot


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Orton had a match with an Ascension guy last week?
> 
> :lmao


It was a squash match against Fandango for the comment Orton made to Jericho at BG.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

Glad Cesaro won and all but Sheamus was bloody awful in that match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Leviathan :mark:


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

I actually am worrying about Finn Balor's overness at this point. He doesn't seem that over. I guess that's why they're going to introduce him to the casuals later on tonight, but still, so far he seems to be having a problem. I really hope he does get over.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> It was a squash match against Fandango for the comment Orton made to Jericho at BG.


Fandango is still around?!

Wow.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Orton did have a match with Lesnar on Smackdown once in '02, albeit a squash match. Heyman should bring it up to taunt Orton.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

No shooting star press highlights?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW is flashback.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

My guess is that the secret partner Neville picks will be a disappointment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Really Randy? You gave a shit when Brock left in 2004? Give me a break.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Brock swearing :mark:


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

"Fuck" and "Nuts" both said on Raw

:mark:


----------



## EaterofWorlds (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm glad at least someone (Brock) acknowledges the nonstory there really is between these two.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

HEY BRAWK...That's not PG.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock with the :buried on Orton.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Becoming pretty obvious which match is main eventing SummerSlam, lol.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Say what you want about the E, but there video packages could make me want to see El Torito vs The Bunny :draper2


----------



## Life010 (Apr 4, 2016)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> "Fuck" and "Nuts" both said on Raw
> 
> :mark:


Give it a few more years and PG will be gone:grin2:


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> SD has been awful the first couple of weeks. It has been unwatchable.


Last Tuesday's episode was great and was easily better than last week's RAW. Their main event title match is also by far and away more compelling. They already have the best promo guys on the rosters and as a consequence of two hours, the matches are faster and the segments do not drag. Once they build up their mid card, solidify their young guys like Ambrose and Wyatt, and aquire some hot acts like hopefully Nakamura, it won't even be a comparison.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I love Lesnar and his "fugg you" attitude...

P.S.

Lesnar
Cena
Batista
Orton
Benjamin

Same class???

FFS!!!! I knew it, but still...... who else was there during that time?

Man I hope Benjamin's injury is a work... Benjamin vs. Lesnar after Summerslam.... Yaaaaaaaaaaaz lawwd!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Good video for Randy/Brock. I'm actually excited for it.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Orton should beat the cheater.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The Renegade said:


> Becoming pretty obvious which match is main eventing SummerSlam, lol.


As they should lol.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

If they're trying to incorporate realism into this angle with Lesnar and Orton, they should really have it all be shoots. Orton was talking about how Lesnar not being good backstage made him realize Lesnar isn't the man he thought he was. Well, Lesnar could call Orton's former character issues into question as well. It could really get interesting, but they only have two weeks of more build, too bad the feud can't be longer.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

The Renegade said:


> Becoming pretty obvious which match is main eventing SummerSlam, lol.


It properly should or John Cena vs AJ Styles.

Balor vs Rollins has 0 heat and Dolph Ziggler vs Dean Ambrose has Dolph Ziggler in it.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The Legend Killer! :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

He shits opponents? :lol #based


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brock's cursing:lol

The first time he cursed and the DOOM music immediately followed.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brock is truly an unnatural beast now.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

"We're not in the same parallel, I'm on a different universe." Brock Lesnar, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

that curbstomp cameo

FeelsBadMan


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock was great in that video.


----------



## rjvcrisen (Jan 3, 2012)

This is actually a hype promo.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Seriously? RAW back in Corpus Christi? Worst crowds ever.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Nice video package


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm like a fuckin robot :mark: :mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

its the dudley jobbers


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I forgot The Dudley Boyz existed :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bork cursing like a sailor because why not? :Brock

:mark: at Randall referencing his Legend Killer gimmick by saying he's gonna kill Lesnar's legend, though.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Brock GOATING with his comments.
:banderas
:mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I think Neville found Sami Zayn or Luke Harper.......HARPER'S BACK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Neville needs to pick Big Cass.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Brock and Heyman are so annoying together.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> that curbstomp cameo
> 
> FeelsBadMan


Still one of my favorite spots ever.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

[hide][/hide]


birthday_massacre said:


>


Dude quit playing around. We aren't supposed to remember that match.


What the hell is the deal with the Dudleys and Neville?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

signed a new deal and got on tv. 

I want the gms to make a bet. If Orton wins SD gets 3 picks; Raw gets 2 if Brock wins. Give me Paige, The Dudleys, and KO on SD


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Am I watching Raw or Smackdown? I mean I'm really not sure..


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm not sure who I think will win at Summerslam. I can picture Bray Wyatt interfering in an Orton loss, setting up a feud between those two while Brock disappears again for a while.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Poor Neville, went from NXT champion having amazing matches on NXT to the main roster where now hes just fodder to fill time on Raw. Pretty sad, he doesn't stand out at all. He could fit into the Cruiserweight Division I guess. But poor guy! he's irrelevant at this stage.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

CAMVP said:


> Orton should beat the cheater.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It would erase the gap between he and Cena. But naw, that rub needs to go to a young guy. I say Neville could use it to make up for so much and more. It would put him on the same tier with Rollins, Reigns, and Ambrose.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lothario said:


> Last Tuesday's episode was great and was easily better than last week's RAW. Their main event title match is also by far and away more compelling. They already have the best promo guys on the rosters and as a consequence of two hours, the matches are faster and the segments do not drag. Once they build up their mid card, solidify their young guys like Ambrose and Wyatt, and aquire some hot acts like hopefully Nakamura, it won't even be a comparison.


Dont make me laugh, Raw has the much better mic workers

raw has Rollins, Owens, Jericho, Enzo, new day, and Bubby Ray

who' does SD have outside of Cena and Bray. 


its not even close.





RubberbandGoat said:


> Poor Neville, went from NXT champion having amazing matches on NXT to the main roster where now hes just fodder to fill time on Raw. Pretty sad, he doesn't stand out at all. He could fit into the Cruiserweight Division I guess. But poor guy! he's irrelevant at this stage.


They should put him in the CW division.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Please, Neville. Choose the job gawd, Ellsworth. :bow


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

MyaTheBee said:


> Still one of my favorite spots ever.


I hate the curbstomp seems so fake. "Oh let me perfectly lift my head up and get in position for your known finisher"


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> Match that I just could not care about. There is no storyline involved here.


Then you must have fucking loved DY vs Titus O'Neil with all that story.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Bully Ray would be the best heel on Raw , don't know why they won't go that route , he is around the same age as Jericho who they give plenty of mic time to.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

My guess is that it will be Jack Swagger.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Sami Zayn going to be mystery partner?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm over here messing around with Google on another window. I can't believe how many lesbian beach volleyball players there are in the world.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Mystery opponent is probably Sin Cara or Zayn


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

probably is gonna be Zayn


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

KingCosmos said:


> I hate the curbstomp seems so fake. "Oh let me perfectly lift my head up and get in position for your known finisher"


And the pedigree is so great as nobody drops to their knees to prevent the move.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JDP2016 said:


> **** hidden content ****
> 
> Dude quit playing around. We aren't supposed to remember that match.
> 
> ...


Oh sorry


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

Ibushi, please.

*wens2


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Poor Neville, went from NXT champion having amazing matches on NXT to the main roster where now hes just fodder to fill time on Raw. Pretty sad, he doesn't stand out at all. He could fit into the Cruiserweight Division I guess. But poor guy! he's irrelevant at this stage.


At least he isn't Bo Dallas.


I bet Bayley is gonna be Neville's partner tonigh.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

PARTNA


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

I think they will put Neville in the cruiserweight Division. I mean he has that awesome Red Arrow finisher that nobody else does. I think he would have some epic matches in that division. Will they? who knows? but he seems to have slimmed down for a reason, he isn't as muscular as he used to be. Makes sense. They don't even need promo time, just have their moves do the talking.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Natecore said:


> Then you must have fucking loved DY vs Titus O'Neil with all that story.


That was just as bad from a storyline standpoint. At least Cesaro vs Sheamus work great in the ring. There is a serious lack of feud progression, though.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Will Puff Daddy be doing "I'll Be Missing You" or "Can't Nobody Hold Me Down" tonight?


----------



## EaterofWorlds (Jun 20, 2014)

HIS PARTNER IS SIN CARA

LMAO


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh. This Raw is trash. Tap out.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Lucha seriously


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Slim pickings eh, Neville? :HA


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lol............. Sin Cara. What a let down.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

That Lesnar/Orton package just highlighted why Blandy Boreton is nothing compared to Brock.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Well that was a letdown lol. Zayn would've been my choice tbh.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

wow fpalm


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Neville chose Sin Cara? Hahaha must have been turned down by everyone and had to pick Sin Cara.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wouldn't that be "you better hope you can fly because after I shatter that ankle again you aren't *Walking* anywhere again?" I mean they couldn't even fragging fix that on a taped promo?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm done goodnight.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Sin Cara needs to turn heel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

"Black Panther" Sin Cara? 

K.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

It's Sin Cara......... and the crowd goes............... ahhh fuck this shit episode.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

It's...

Sin Cara!

Good night.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

:lol Sin Cara


----------



## Stone Cold KungLao (May 9, 2016)

They couldn't even change his theme.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

SDL going up 2-1 tomorrow.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What is Sin Cara wearing? He looks fat, too. Something tells me dude isn't the brightest..


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Ugh. This Raw is trash. Tap out.


 You lasted longer than me :lol


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Headliner said:


> Ugh. This Raw is trash. Tap out.


not tryna be the black cloud..but I've switched over to Olympics :nerd:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Neville botched his partner choice. :lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Thoes "mystery partners" have been such a big disappointment, mostly. Bayley as nice but we always seem to get shit.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Bubba is godly on the mic. Should be getting a singles push.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

All the WWE had to do was end the 3 hours RAW , and cut 25 talent to make both shows into one... This is terrible


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

the man that charisma forgot with zero crowd pop
sin cara without the soda can with zero crowd reaction

jobbertastic filler


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Well that was a letdown lol. Zayn would've been my choice tbh.


Do you really want Zayn stuck in a tag team matches though? He can do better in a singles feud.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Sin Cara? really? does Vince keep this guy around because he wins fights backstage?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Is Sin Cara turning heel?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

KingCosmos said:


> I hate the curbstomp seems so fake. "Oh let me perfectly lift my head up and get in position for your known finisher"


I'll take it over the Pedigree...*shrugs*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

How did this match make the show?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

ShadowKiller said:


> Mystery opponent is probably Sin Cara or Zayn


Hahahahaha I got it

Trash Raw.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Four guys in this match whose careers are going nowhere


----------



## rjvcrisen (Jan 3, 2012)

See if I was booking this, would have Roman be Neville's partner. Would elevate Neville a little bit and have fresh match we've never seen. Then have some interaction with Rusev during or after the match


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Sin Cara's swag is off the charts with that Batman-styled gear.

Shame this match is a throwaway bout, but hopefully Cara gets a CW Title reign once the division comes back.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Remember when Sin Cara was going to be the next Rey Mysterio , and the next great Latin star......yeah me neither......


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Sin Cara looks bigger.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Sin Cara is fat!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Amber B said:


>


One of the GOAT gifs :lol

I still remember this moment from the show BEEF lol.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

ChicagoFit said:


> Will Puff Daddy be doing "I'll Be Missing You" or "Can't Nobody Hold Me Down" tonight?


He'll be wrapping his lips around Xavier Wood's trombone later on :cena5.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

This match is weird...


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Couldn't they have had another jobber for Braun to squash over this shit


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

Prayer Police said:


> Sin Cara is fat!



Thought my eyes were playing tricks on me


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Power that Be said:


> Remember when Sin Cara was going to be the next Rey Mysterio , and the next great Latin star......yeah me neither......


That was Mystico-cara and he never tried to adjust to the WWE style and was a flop.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Sin Cara needs to turn heel, take off that mask, become Hunico again, bring back the lowrider bike and be gangster again.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

This Raw has been bad.
No excuses: 
Poor job building Y2KO/SAWFT
Cesaro vs Sheamus AGAIN FOR NO REASON WHATSOEVER
Dudleyz vs Neville & Sin Cara just because???

Raw needs to go back to 2 hours, but they won't do it, for the sponsors and shit like that

SDL > RAW
I'll wait for the Rusev/Reigns segment and then I'm out


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The show is too long when this is a match.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Neville should keep the beard tbh.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Wow, so Sami Zayn was on Superstars this week? really? Hopefully that was only a one time thing but they could have used him on this Raw. I wonder if he's being punished, he could have been the mystery partner for Neville. Weird! Zayn doesn't even have a Summerslam match. SMH!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow, Neville showing some Charisma.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Can't wait to hear JDfromNY rip this episode apart.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Now we're REALLY starting to feel those 3 hours. That's the beauty of Smackdown, even if it's a bad show like 2 weeks ago, it's only 2 hours.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Neville is a joy to watch in the ring.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Could we be getting Bully Ray, please!!!!!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

"Oh what a..... Neville flying over the top rope" good job Cole.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Another match that is built around a random backstage segment without any real feud. This will already be forgotten next week.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I will always love the red arrow. Looks beautiful.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol SinCara is the partner. Why does WWE do this shit.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> That was just as bad from a storyline standpoint. At least Cesaro vs Sheamus work great in the ring. There is a serious lack of feud progression, though.


Two dudes just clubberin each other. Nothing else needed. "You clubbered me last week well I'm going to clubber you harder this week.

Brilliant!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Please let that miscommunication lead to Bubba turning on Devon.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Poor D'Von. How many times was he kicked in the head?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Uh oh..... is that the look of Bully Ray I see in Bubba right now?!?!?!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Bubba might be turning heel


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Look how far the Dudleys have fallen! why did they even sign new deals? this whole thing makes no sense. I guess they just want to put over the young guys, but still, their legacy is fading fast.


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I see I missed the P Diddy segment while getting food... oh well.


I wonder if Puffy got booed since tonight's Raw is in California.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Bubba about to turn on Devon?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Good, Bubba seems to be going solo.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Bubba teasing a heel turn.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

The way Bubba is looking at devon....please split them up.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If the Dudleys lose... :damn How low can they go?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Do they still have time for a Nia Jax match?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AustinRockHulk said:


> I wonder if Puffy got booed since tonight's Raw is in California.


He did. And he was only backstage. :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

NakNak said:


> This Raw has been bad.
> No excuses:
> Poor job building Y2KO/SAWFT
> Cesaro vs Sheamus AGAIN FOR NO REASON WHATSOEVER
> ...


The Y2KO/SAWFT segment was great not sure what you were watching.
Cesaro vs Sheamus was boring, granted. 
Dudleyz vs Neville & Sin Cara because they are going to split them up and have Bully Ray be a beast as a singles wrestler since they need heels.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

hints at a Bubba solo run?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Time for Bully Ray?


----------



## rjvcrisen (Jan 3, 2012)

BULLY RAY ON THE HORIZON BOYS


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> Can't wait to hear JDfromNY rip this episode apart.


Will be a lot of fun. He has been really positive lately besides the first episode of SDL, which was a clusterfuck. He liked both shows last week, giving SDL the nod for better show of the week. This Raw though...yea should be entertaining. Ill be busy playing No Man's Sky though. Will have to watch tomorrow.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bubba Ray glaring at D-Von like he just pissed in his cereal. :lol I wonder if this is gonna lead to the heralded return of Bully Ray? :mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

LOOKS LIKE BUH BUH IS IN FOR A SINGLES PUSH, THE RETURN OF BULLY RAY?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

This segment will rule.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

AustinRockHulk said:


> I wonder if Puffy got booed since tonight's Raw is in California.


He got booed. He would have been booed anywhere outside of the north east.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

I just caught a brief glimpse of a bearded Vince McMahon seeming scanning his balls before we headed to commercials.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

The BEHINDS on Brazil and Argentina women's volleyball team omg


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

D'Von better testifyyyyy!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Bully Ray's comin', y'all!*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JDP2016 said:


> Can't wait to hear JDfromNY rip this episode apart.


He's the same guy who thinks Balor is the face of the company, or going to be..


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Lana next kada


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> Another match that is built around a random backstage segment without any real feud. This will already be forgotten next week.


its setting up a feud between Ray and Devon


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

:lmao Rusev is so underrated. There's no reason for him to not be in the main event if guys like Balor and Rollins are headlining.


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

This Raw - two word review, it just says 'shit sandwich'.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman gonna bring a tag rope with him, and tag himself in with Lana.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Rusev smiling is weird.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I feel bad for Sami Zayn!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *Bully Ray's comin', y'all!*


Lets hope so. He'd be the best mic guy on the roster, including SD, obviously.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> He's the same guy who thinks Balor is the face of the company, or going to be..


Actually he says Rollins should be the top guy, but he is more of a fan of multiple guys built up to be top guys like the Attitude and RA eras


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

Prayer Police said:


> Sin Cara is fat!


He ate Gotch.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Terrible RAW so far.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

This whole Raw is boring. We all know the one that will be the most over is D Bry and hes' not even on the roster, that's how sad this whole thing is.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Please. Give. Us. Bully. Ray.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Lothario said:


> :lmao Rusev is so underrated. There's no reason for him to not be in the main event if guys like Valor and Rollins are headlining.


His twitter is amazing..Dude is funny as hell. WWE is holding him back.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

jericho and enzo repeated from last week
cesaro and sheamus in a repeat from last week
titus and darren young in a repeat from last week
reigns and rusev will be up soon to redo what they did last week

wwe creative showing when you thought it could not get worse they still have the power to surprise you for all the wrong reasons


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Hopefully Lana ends up barefoot in this segment.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

StylesP1 said:


> Actually he says Rollins should be the top guy, but he is more of a fan of multiple guys built up to be top guys like the Attitude and RA eras


He just said last week that Balor is the future face of the company and has everything Vince could want, including look and mic skills, which is kind of out there..


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rusev looks Great! :rusevyes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

NakNak said:


> This Raw has been bad.
> No excuses:
> Poor job building Y2KO/SAWFT
> Cesaro vs Sheamus AGAIN FOR NO REASON WHATSOEVER
> ...



Yep. They simply can not fill the three hours with a consistent show. SDL will easily be the preferred show in the long run. Monday Night Football is going to destroy RAW this year. Like, it's going to be absolutely brutal.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DBry :mark:


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

do you think Roman will be booed tonight?


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Another hour left :rusev


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

what the fuck sky sports


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman gonna spear Lana. :curry2


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

reason for suitcase?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Man, I had no idea SD fans were going to be so marky about the brand split.

:lol

It's embarrassing.

And this is with Ziggler in a top feud.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> its setting up a feud between Ray and Devon


Yup, the ending at least gave this some life, but it's still uncreative as shit because these guys were a team for such a long time and splitting because of something liek that makes no sense. They should just mutually go different ways to pursue singles careers or something.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The WWE will have to tank SD badly if they are to keep Raw the A show.

It drags on way too much with 3 hrs and is lacking a lot of ME talent.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Some golden Rusev comedy/campy potential here.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> The Y2KO/SAWFT segment was great not sure what you were watching.
> Cesaro vs Sheamus was boring, granted.
> Dudleyz vs Neville & Sin Cara because they are going to split them up and have Bully Ray be a beast as a singles wrestler since they need heels.


Granted, I did not paid attention to Dudleyz/Nevilla-Cara, so if that's true...:sk:sk:sk

I don't know man, I'm not saying it was terrible, but I think the segment was too long, they ran out of ideas. But some of the content was very good (KO comparing himself to Cass, and Enzo with Sami, for example). The match was fine, but it was longer that what it needed to be. Interested in the match, because the talent are great.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> He just said last week that Balor is the future face of the company and has everything Vince could want, including look and mic skills, which is kind of out there..


He said Balor's weak link is by far his mic work. Again, JD has ALWAYS said there should be multiple top guys, and if he had to pick one it would be Rollins. He is a Balor fan, as are many, and thinks he can be one of those top guys.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lana's legs.. JESUSSSSSS


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lothario said:


> Yep. They simply can not fill the three hours with a consistent show. SDL will easily be the preferred show in the long run. Monday Night Football is going to destroy RAW this year. Like, it's going to be absolutely brutal.


Once the CW hit raw, raw is going to be destroying SD even more. SD has been total shit its first couple of weeks. Not sure why people are watching when they claim SD is better than raw.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh my Lana :lenny


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*I'M CRYIN' ALREADY!* :batista3


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

fuck off pg


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

RUSEV!:mark:
:rusevyes


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cesaro would love to speak to Daniel Bryan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Roman bouta be like 










SURPRISE MOTHAF*CKA


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Rusev should have a live sex celebration


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Please don't let Reigns interrupt this beautiful ceremony and get a cheap pop... this would be better served for Zayn or the returning Harper. Sigh...


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Lana kada


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bryon's jokes are so lame.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

StylesP1 said:


> He said Balor's weak link is by far his mic work. Again, JD has ALWAYS said there should be multiple top guys, and if he had to pick one it would be Rollins. He is a Balor fan, as are many, and thinks he can be one of those top guys.


Not recently. Since Balor has made his main roster debut, he's said that Balor is the guy of the future.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Here comes the poor man's Eva Marie... :eva2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reigns is going to superman punch that cake!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Man, I had no idea SD fans were going to be so marky about the brand split.
> 
> :lol
> 
> ...


You out of all people saying that is hilarious.


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

Fuck me, there's cake.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

That cake looks yummy now I want cake lol.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice dress there. Easy access:yum:


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Wow did Lana's legs get sexier? WTF lucky SOB!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Bulgariän Edge/Bulge with a live celebration.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

True love! :mark:


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Making this as cringey as possible so Reigns can spear the shit out of Rusev through the wedding cake or some shit.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I hope this is what Rusev wore on his wedding.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Wedding themes suck. I want NIN played at my wedding if I ever find a woman.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

NakNak said:


> Granted, I did not paid attention to Dudleyz/Nevilla-Cara, so if that's true...:sk:sk:sk
> 
> I don't know man, I'm not saying it was terrible, but I think the segment was too long, they ran out of ideas. But some of the content was very good (KO comparing himself to Cass, and Enzo with Sami, for example). The match was fine, but it was longer that what it needed to be. Interested in the match, because the talent are great.


The mic work was top notch but you could have cut out a minute or two from the 15 minute promo to might it tighter. As great as Enzo is, he could not keep up with Jericho and Owens. He still did great but he got lost at the end a little bit but that does not mean the whole segment was bad.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Come on Roman, just run out and shove Lana's face in the cake already and be done with it.. we all know that's what's going to happen..


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Lana gets caked I bet..all over her. Ruining her dress. will try anything to get Roman over!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> You out of all people saying that is hilarious.


I've never said anything first. Just responding.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana's leg :homer


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

This is probably the greatest segment in WWE history.

:mark:

Reigns, do NOT ruin this.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fucking what chants..


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> Once the CW hit raw, raw is going to be destroying SD even more. SD has been total shit its first couple of weeks. Not sure why people are watching when they claim SD is better than raw.


Because its wrestling. I may prefer Smackdown, but I still like to see Cesaro and Rusev. Really just waiting for the Bryan segment so I can call it a night with this and get ready for No Man's Sky at midnight.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ru-Ru looking like the definition of the noble savage. :lol Lana isn't my favorite, but I'd be lying if I didn't say she looked tasty as fuck right now. :yum:

+1 to BASED Graves for name-dropping Gaston DA GAWD. :mark:


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Rusev here to sports entertain us as only he can.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

YOU RESPECT MY WIFE!!! :rusevyes


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

None of those people deserved to attend!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

VIP Only


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Man, I had no idea SD fans were going to be so marky about the brand split.
> 
> :lol
> 
> ...


Are you and select others not the same for Raw ? :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Rusev looks ridiculous and I love it :lol Lana looks gorgeous.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lana...oh God....Lana. :trips5


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

We envy you Rusev.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Only question is does he spear Rusev or Lana? :reigns2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lana hasn't been able to wear white since Nitro was on.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Respect her, damnit.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Look at Rusev. What a boss.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

She kissed the bicep lol

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Crowd legit salty over Rusev bragging about his hot wife. :ha


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Lana <3.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The gift of experiencing their wedding day? I'd rather experience the gift of Jericho?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Are you and select others not the same for Raw ? :lol


Only when responding. I didn't even post on SD's thread last week. :lol


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Feels like I'm watch E Entertainment, for fucks sake.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ru-Ru's bicep won't be the only bulge that Lana will be kissing tonight. :curry2

I wonder how long it'll take until Reigns needlessly destroys this wonderful occasion.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I hate you Rusev :mj2


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

did you guys notice Lana's american accent coming out in her promo?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Just lose the damn accent entirely


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Have Golden Truth crash the wedding while they play Pokemon GO :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I can't imagine this ending well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Rusev just got rid of the white button up for Raw :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This ..... Rusev in the sand hell nah lol

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Man, I had no idea SD fans were going to be so marky about the brand split.
> 
> :lol
> 
> It's embarrassing.


 This show has been terrible, easily the worst episode of either Raw or SD since the split.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Man, I had no idea SD fans were going to be so marky about the brand split.
> 
> :lol
> 
> ...


You've been doing the exact same thing in this thread the entire time.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Seeing Lana is NOT boring.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Not that crazy about Lana's dress that she is wearing in the ring but if she likes it that is what matters I suppose. The one at her actual wedding was very pretty though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> You've been doing the exact same thing in this thread the entire time.


Like I just said, only in responding. I didn't even post in the SD thread last week.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I really miss the days where Lana was cold and dead serious and just Rusev's handler and commanded him, i really hate the giggly school girl in love shit shes doing now.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

We rented a beach such a classy couple

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Boring :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reigns please save us from this!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

They want the crowd to cheer when Reigns eventually interrupts.

And it might work.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Lana probably has a crush on Roman Reigns.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

WWE trying hard to get Reigns a pop for crashing this.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is hot fucking garbage. Oh my goodness.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wonder how it feels to marry a chick that millions have seen butt naked...


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

I totally thought Rusev was talking about the other cakes but I stand corrected.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> I hate you Rusev :mj2


Let it go man...let it go :mj2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Not that crazy about Lana's dress that she is wearing in the ring but if she likes it that is what matters I suppose. The one at her actual wedding was very pretty though.


what is not to like, you can almost see her lady bits.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Rusev is fucking boss


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

They should have had the wedding live in the ring. Reigns interrupts and says what would have been looked upon in years to come as the New Era's Austin 3:16 speech.

"I'm not the best man, I'm not the worst man, I am THE man"


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I thought he was talking about her ass cakes lol

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

so they're building Roman back up using cheap pops to restart his babyface run again..will it work?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Straw Hat said:


> This show has been terrible, easily the worst episode of either Raw or SD since the split.


That's debatable if SD completely bores you..

Thought you weren't watching anymore?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I am looking at Lana's cakes, Rusev. :yum:


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

I could watch Rusev and Lana all night. Just keep them out there.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

BE QUIET YOU STUPID AMERICANS! :rusev


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Rusev is hilarious.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

This is soooooo boring.

Rusev's good in the ring, and Lana is sexy....

But they're not THAT interesting.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Damn it Cali, RESPECT HIS WAIFU! >:\


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Reigns is the most interesting ME on the Raw right now and he's in midcard feud.

I never thought I'd ever say that.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

WWE drawing this segment out so Reigns will get cheered when he comes out. You ain't slick WWE. :cudi


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OK dis shiet is draggin'...ffs.... I'll even taker Reigns coming out right now..... fugggggg!!!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

This....This isn't good...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A Rusev segment getting boring chants.

Yikes.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Now this is a beautiful wedding cake.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

How long until Reigns comes out?

I give it 2 mins.


----------



## Hitman Hart (Nov 4, 2008)

Feels like it should be 11:00. Just the feeling of a mediocre show.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I bet Rusev doesn't sign many autographs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Almost no reaction for Reigns that's disappointing as a fan

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

THUNDEROUS POP



:lmao


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I find it hard to take this Roman vs Rusev feud seriously considering Rusev and 3 other guys were regularly jobbing to him several months ago, in which he wasn't even considered the top guy of.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Straw Hat said:


> Reigns is the most interesting ME on the Raw right now and he's in midcard feud.
> 
> I never thought I'd ever say that.


He's been booked well these past two weeks. It's not rocket science.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

:stop - "Are you ready ?"

:HHH2 - "NO I SAID, ARE YOU REAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDY?"

On another note, never thought I'd be happy to see Reigns.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

You're too fucking right I'm jealous, Rusev, you lucky Bulgarian bastard!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Here comes Reigns.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Lana was so perfect, "Get up and take pictures of us!" You knew from the start of that Roman was gonna come out all in black like the roach on the wedding cake.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> A Rusev segment getting boring chants.
> 
> Yikes.


Stupid American pigs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman here to "speed" up this segment. :reigns2


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Everyone duck He's going to talk!!!!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lana needs to pull a Kofi and drop the accent.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

These people love Roman Reigns!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

This feud should have happened a long ass time ago before Reigns went to the main event scene.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> what is not to like, you can almost see her lady bits.


Well fashion-wise that is not how I would want my wedding dress to look but I guess I can see why some guys would like the dress she does have long legs and she is a very beautiful lady.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> A Rusev segment getting boring chants.
> 
> Yikes.


 They had to shit through 2hrs of trash before it :draper2


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Tuning in late so what have I not missed?


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

If they make Rusev drop the belt to this fat body i will be pissed.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Still getting booed lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

the_hound said:


>


kada


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

RubberbandGoat said:


> so they're building Roman back up using cheap pops to restart his babyface run again..will it work?


Considering the lackluster pop and the boos, I'm guessing, no. No. It's not.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

With that beard Roman needs to limit the talking


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Jack Swagger was getting Daniel Bryan level pops relative to Roman when he was feuding with Rusev.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

CAMVP said:


> Lana probably has a crush on Roman Reigns.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What woman wouldn't? :reigns2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

no way on this earth I can tolerate another hour of this shit.
2016 and we were getting food fights and now cakes in the face coming up.Shocking scenes.
time to pack this shit in til summerslam


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol most hated and booed man in the company for over a year and still aint a heel, even failed a drug test and got suspended and they're still pushing him as a face. Reigns is gonna be just like Cena and be a face for the next 10 years.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RubberbandGoat said:


> so they're building Roman back up using cheap pops to restart his babyface run again..will it work?


If he stays in the mid card maybe but if he goes back to main event maybe not.

They could also give him the US title and build him back up as a face with the Cena challenge where he faces someone every week for a title match.

he maybe just be like Cena and never get better than 50/50


----------



## EaterofWorlds (Jun 20, 2014)

jesus 

Lana's legs:vince4


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I bet Roman threw up in his head and mouth when he challenged for the US Championship....lmfao!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Straw Hat said:


> They had to shit through 2hrs of trash before it :draper2


What does that have to do with what I just posted? Absolutely nothing. All you do is bait. Get lost.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Reigns officially challenging for a mid-card title.

Is his real life? :enzo


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

But Rusev is the best man.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Vince making a mockery of Rusev and Lana's nuptials for Reigns is fucked up


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Reigns - he's not a good man, he's not a bad man, he's the best man I guess...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wait didn't they have a US title number 1 contenders match last week? Or did that match get ruled a no contest? I don't remember.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That cake legit looks good tho.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Who's the heel and who's the face here?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Comedy. :kobefacepalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman and those tepid WWE scripted jokes.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cock jokes run in the family

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Reigns is so much more comfortable on the mic now. A nice mid card feud without the main event pressure is exactly what he needed.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Can he just superman punch somebody and go the hell away.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Reigns sounding a bit rockish.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

@ShowStopper / @Straw Hat feud is already more entertaining than the average episode of MONDAY NIGHT RRRRRAAAAAWWWWW!


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Why the fuck are they bringing Samoan Cena back?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

WWE really needs to stop attempting comedy.


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Tuning in late so what have I not missed?


Give yourself a pat on the back, it's been utter piss. A decent video package for Orton/Brock is worth seeing though.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

NXT Only said:


> Vince making a mockery of Rusev and Lana's nuptials for Reigns is fucked up


Its punishment for them announcing it which always pissed off Vince

Best of best worlds for Vince. Trash Lana and Rusev wedding and push reigns as the same time


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

At least it's not a sufferin' succotash this time


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns back to comedy.

:mj2


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Crowd popped like shit for that


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> What does that have to do with what I just posted? Absolutely nothing. All you do is bait. Get lost.


 At least be objective enough to call a turd a turd. The show has been trash, if SD had been this bad, I would have said the same thing. Like I did for the first ep, which up until tonight was the worst show since brand split.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

He's still being heavily booed. They're not going to take no for an answer are they? :lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

They bout to put my man Roman into rehab for his drinking :lmao


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Great. A feud between two guys who cant even beat Finn Balor.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Rusev's punishment for getting married is to job the US belt to Reigns :vince5


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Just like Vince was expecting more of your Title reign.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Rusev will look like Foley in 15 years time.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Reigns sounding a bit rockish.


Sounds like they let him ad lib and let him say what he wanted to instead of over scripting him and it worked in that promo.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

what the fuck there's two cakes and an entire table left to go through


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Reigns making jokes about the manhood of others again.


We fucking lost.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Lana doesn't deserve this. Rusev better CRUSH that druggy.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Roman ruined the man's wedding...

Lowkey called out his sexlife under a "toast"...

Shoved his bitch into the wedding cake...

And my ninja Rusev let's him LEAVE.....ALIVE???


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

dougfisher_05 said:


> @ShowStopper / @Straw Hat feud is already more entertaining than the average episode of MONDAY NIGHT RRRRRAAAAAWWWWW!


 I should get top billing, I'm the draw :draper2


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Reigns,










You better pepper your angus, because Ru-Ru is gonna eat you alive at SummerSlam! :rivers


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Rusev is so good, he's throwing cake. How perfect.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Roman and Rusev need to go tag-team DAT and stop playin' games.....


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Stop putting Bryan on Raw. I'd like to continue to ignore this bloated shitfest.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Not the cake!!!!


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

I did not watch the segment (fuck, my internet is bad)

So Roman did a little bit of comedy...is was bad, cringeworthy, or decent-good?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Exactly what people don't wanna see. Reigns trying to be funny. I wish WWE would stop utilizing him like that. That's not the role he should ever play.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I wanted a slice of that cake..


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Poor Lana.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

So Roman has seemingly dropped the ghetto dialect. That is a great thing.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

dougfisher_05 said:


> @ShowStopper / @Straw Hat feud is already more entertaining than the average episode of MONDAY NIGHT RRRRRAAAAAWWWWW!


I volunteer to special guest ref their main event match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Straw Hat said:


> At least be objective enough to call a turd a turd. The show has been trash, if SD had been this bad, I would have said the same thing. Like I did for the first ep, which up until tonight was the worst show since brand split.


Sorry. I'm not going to partake in Vince McMahon mark wars just because he and you want me to. It's not a very good show. But I'm not going to post in the SD thread (just like I didn't last week) just to bait and troll all night. If I don't find something interesting, I don't watch or post about it. See: last week's SD.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ah well, at least we get to see Dana's tits and curves next, this Raw wont be a total fail.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Reigns doesn't really do comedy segments well tbh.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Could you imagine JR calling that Rusev/Reigns/cake skit fpalm


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

NakNak said:


> I did not watch the segment (fuck, my internet is bad)
> 
> So Roman did a little bit of comedy...is was bad, cringeworthy, or decent-good?


Like nearly all comedy WWE tries to do it wasn't good


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Now, that is the Reigns I want to see!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

The segment was one of the better moments of today, which sadly says more about the show itself.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Reigns should have speared both after Lana got shoved in the cake, and then Reigns should have licked the cake off of Lana. 

Then next week he can say "I don't know about you Rusev, but I think Lana tastes amazing".


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Every time WWE wastes food like that I throw tantrums inside my heart..... 

#mystomachremembers


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

That was more enjoyable than last week and this week's RAW opening segments. They should let Rusev and Lana talk together more often.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

NXT Only said:


> Vince making a mockery of Rusev and Lana's nuptials for Reigns is fucked up


That will teach them to mess with my scripts by actually being in love with eachother :vince5


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Better than I was expecting still would of preferred an accidental Superman punch to Lana

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Exactly what people don't wanna see. Reigns trying to be funny. I wish WWE would stop utilizing him like that. That's not the role he should ever play.


He was more sarcastic in that promo. If they keep him sarcastic and assholeish in his promos, he will be fun but if he gets Cena cheesy it will be bad.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Why can't Foley just ban Dana on his own? What a contrived match.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its punishment for them announcing it which always pissed off Vince
> 
> Best of best worlds for Vince. Trash Lana and Rusev wedding and push reigns as the same time


bullshit man, Vince is cold hearted


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I thought Reigns was alright.

"Put that beef away" :lmao


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

At the end of the day, Rusev's wife will always be hotter than Reign's wife. So he wins.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Okay, Reigns was pretty entertaining there and I dislike Reigns almost as much as I dislike Lesnar.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Chrome said:


> Reigns doesn't really do comedy segments well tbh.


Does Reigns do anything well?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

NakNak said:


> I did not watch the segment (fuck, my internet is bad)
> 
> So Roman did a little bit of comedy...is was bad, cringeworthy, or decent-good?


He was there. That's about it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

dougfisher_05 said:


> @ShowStopper / @Straw Hat feud is already more entertaining than the average episode of MONDAY NIGHT RRRRRAAAAAWWWWW!



:lol

I appreciate it, but you can take my name out of that hat. I'm not partaking or responding anymore even with the constant bait and posts of mine that are quoted.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Ah well, at least we get to see Dana's tits and curves next, this Raw wont be a total fail.


I haven't saw this Dana woman yet :mark:


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Sorry. I'm not going to partake in Vince McMahon mark wars just because he and you want me to. It's not a very good show. But I'm not going to post in the SD thread (just like I didn't last week) just to bait and troll all night. If I don't find something interesting, I don't watch or post about it. See: last week's SD.


I mean that's your opinion, but smackdown has consistently been the better show after moving to USA in january. 

Sure they didn't put big angles on it but it was two solid hours if wrestling that at least tried to add another wrinkle to a couple storylines each week. 

Ive seen both live shows and the first one wasn't that good, but not all of the pre live shows were either. Last week's outing was decent and you owe it yourself to check it out.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

StylesP1 said:


> So Roman has seemingly dropped the ghetto dialect. That is a great thing.


maybe that is why his older promos were so bad because he had to fixate on the fake accent and also remember the promo. Where as now he can just focus on the promo.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

AlternateDemise said:


> Does Reigns do anything well?


he looks well


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Why do so many wrestlers not chase the person when they get out of the ring? It's like they act that the ring is a unbreakable barrier or something? You would think Rusev would chase Roman Reigns.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ichigo87 said:


> Okay, Reigns was pretty entertaining there and I dislike Reigns almost as much as I dislike Lesnar.


Yep, it is this more loose, less scripted Reigns that we need to see more of. He felt quite at ease during the segment.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Rusev and Lana were having a marriage celebration, meanwhile Lilly King beat Efimova fair and square lol.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Sorry. I'm not going to partake in Vince McMahon mark wars just because he and you want me to. It's not a very good show. But I'm not going to post in the SD thread (just like I didn't last week) just to bait and troll all night. If I don't find something interesting, I don't watch or post about it. See: last week's SD.


Weren't you doing exactly this for every Raw pre-draft?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Michael Phelps staring a hole through Chad Le Clos in the break room is a billion times better than anything on this show (outside of the Brock-Orton promo).


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I can't believe it's been over 2 hours, and Bryan's not appeared on Raw yet.

If they're saving it until the last segment, what a waste.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Wait didn't they have a US title number 1 contenders match last week? Or did that match get ruled a no contest? I don't remember.


Foley used the words "With a future championship match on the line" , So could be USA or World title 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MM7Iu5zTP0


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh cmon guys, that was pretty decent from Reigns and I dislike the guy as much as anyone. Give credit where it's due.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ShadowKiller said:


> Weren't you doing exactly this for every Raw pre-draft?


Back then we didn't have the choice of two shows with two different rosters. Now, we do.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I hate Reigns.. a lot.. but I thought he did great in that segment. I have to give credit where it's due. I think he could be a douchey heel, but Rusev is really good as a monster + douchey heel. It was an entertaining bit. Rusev was funny, Lana showed off her legs, and yea.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm surprised they aren't showing Dana in black and white right now, as that cake looks like blood on her face.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

EL SHIV said:


> Why can't Foley just ban Dana on his own? What a contrived match.


Contrived true, but I can appreciate he's kind of impartial he's not just siding with the face or the heels. Plus we get a Raw match with actual stakes, even if the stake is contrived


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Summerslam this year has a shit load of great matches


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

The Summerslam concert could be a more intriguing idea if it wasn't just Flo Rida.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Every time WWE wastes food like that I throw tantrums inside my heart.....
> 
> #mystomachremembers


Couple of years ago WWE cut back on catering but good to see they waste money on a nice-ass cake solely to be used as a prop on a (booed) skit.

Fuck you, employees :vince5


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## FrostyNova (Aug 9, 2016)

hey guys, New here, looks pretty lively :grin2: 


But dat Lana though :smile2:


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

BuzzKillington said:


> At the end of the day, Rusev's wife will always be hotter than Reign's wife. So he wins.


LOL and we have a clear winner!


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Reigns ruins his wedding celebration that the GM Foley planned for them since they run the show and Reigns gets a title shot out of it.

#WWELogic


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

"Don't be smart with me right now!" :maury


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm your top pick, I'm your top champion lol. I wouldn't mind a double turn. Rusev seems like money as the funny, but dangerous foreigner

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Logic :HA Rusev wants revenge on Reigns and will put the belt on the line


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

That Rusev-Reigns segment made my eyes bleed.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rusev is the Bulgarian Fabio. :banderas.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Lana is so usuless for Rusev


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

I am hoping Nia comes out and destroys Sasha and Dana.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

I remember when the wedding interruption was standard heel behavior.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SASHA :mark: :sodone


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dana's has one the baddest theme songs in the WWE.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

If they have the new WWE Womens champ lose two weeks in a row, nothing will have changed in this new era


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Woah, Dana Brooke's theme is lit.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Why is Sasha coming out before Dana?


----------



## EaterofWorlds (Jun 20, 2014)

Women's champ comes out first, nice

also anyone know why they cover up Dana's body on the main roster??


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I haven't saw this Dana woman yet :mark:


Her tits are strong, they draw you in, but they look as muscled as a big fake tit can get its weird.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Dana flex any? Haven't noticed...


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I love Dana's theme. Best women's theme so far IMO... then again I'm a metal head who loves blondes.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

DAT FOREHEAD :ha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Michael Phelps staring a hole through Chad Le Clos in the break room is a billion times better than anything on this show (outside of the Brock-Orton promo).


Dude, I seen that. I actually got chills.. Phelps is someone you shouldn't be doing your boxing routine warm up or whatever he was doing, in front of.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dana really does have one of the best female theme songs in the company imo.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Royal Rumble, SummerSlam , and Survivor Series now 4 hours since both rosters will need time???


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Dana's has one the baddest theme songs in the WWE.


Bad as in good or bad as in bad ?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sasha puts the waif in waifu.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I love Dana Brooks theme.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Sasha surely will win here.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I used to dread Summerslam as a kid because it meant school was starting back but now Summerslam is one of my favorite pay-per-views. Summerslam was good back then too but it signified school back then to me but it was always a fun pay-per-view.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

The stipulation for this is awkward.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Glad Byron confirmed that. If only I knew what the word "quadruple" meant :no:


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Sasha is beautiful. That Mikaze guy really won.


----------



## EaterofWorlds (Jun 20, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I used to dread Summerslam as a kid because it meant school was starting back but now Summerslam is one of my favorite pay-per-views. Summerslam was good back then too but it signified school back then to me but it was always a fun pay-per-view.


welp now it means college semesters are starting :trips7


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Could you imagine JR calling that Rusev/Reigns/cake skit fpalm


 I think JR might have just stopped talking and let the other two go on about it.. It wouldn't have been the first time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Literally all of the Champions come out first these days for some reason.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Gotta love how every one of Charlotte's feud's are built with endless matches against Dana Brooke now. Feels like Sasha has faced her like 4 times in the last 3 weeks.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I still don't like Dana Brooke's circus outfit.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PraXitude said:


> I hate Reigns.. a lot.. but I thought he did great in that segment. I have to give credit where it's due. I think he could be a douchey heel, but Rusev is really good as a monster + douchey heel. It was an entertaining bit. Rusev was funny, Lana showed off her legs, and yea.


I think Rusev could do even better as a face, have him as a monster face, that just happens to be funny foreigner ways.

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Dana's theme is good but her skills are at Eva's level


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was awkward..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank god Sasha won


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

The fuck? I don't even....


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

So Sasha wins but it hardly stops Dana from interfering.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Great win, boss.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That's my favorite ref. His facial expressions. :heston


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't even know :lmao

:lmao
:lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OK so... Sasha and Dana both killed each other in that match, yet.... both are still walking.... WTF?!?!?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The segment was nice, I just wish Rusev got speared at the end. lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762833276876627968

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762833850485440512


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Dana really does have one of the best female theme songs in the company imo.





witchblade000 said:


> I love Dana Brooks theme.


Really? :heyman6


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Someone else gonna interfere on Charlotte's behalf at SS.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Aye a squash for the champion what the fuck. What a novel yet classic idea.

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Dana is gonna run the division as top heel after SummerSlam

I feel bad for Sasha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty obvious they're going to put the title on Nia sooner rather than later.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Nia Jaxx is so awful. she really needs to be in NXT along with Dana Brooks.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"Static playboooooooy!

I'm a maaaaaayor!

I'm the boss and lobster I'm saayaaaaan!"


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dana's still wearing that damned bedazzled one-piece...


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Sasha wins (Y)


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Literally all of the Champions come out first these days for some reason.


They could/should at the very least state that it's the Champions choice.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

EaterofWorlds said:


> welp now it means college semesters are starting :trips7



I don't know if I am going to go to college or not. I got to get my GED first. I was having alot of medical problems and anxiety so I had to drop out.


----------



## im better than you (Aug 6, 2006)

Boy that crowd sure is dead, i thought you wanted sasha?

Bitch getting crickets and botching like a mofo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I ain't giving Nia jackshit. eww.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

EaterofWorlds said:


> Women's champ comes out first, nice
> 
> also anyone know why they cover up Dana's body on the main roster??


Wait..... her sexy azz used to wear less in NXT?!? Google time!!!


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Nia Jaxx is so awful. she really needs to be in NXT along with Dana Brooks.


I have to agree with u for the first time


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Hinting at the fact Nia will be facing the winner of Sasha/Charlotte @ Summerslam.


----------



## EaterofWorlds (Jun 20, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Wait..... her sexy azz used to wear less in NXT?!? Google time!!!


yes sadly and they started making her cover up


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I noticied tonight that Dana is using Beth's attire (2006-2007).


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

B316 said:


> They could/should at the very least state that it's the Champions choice.


Yeah, at least that would be something which shows you that the choice is at least in the Champions' hands. But nope.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah i really hate that attire Dana's been wearing, that ugly one piece that literally covers every inch of her tits. Why hide your best assets?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

PunjabiPrisoner said:


> That was more enjoyable than last week and this week's RAW opening segments. They should let Rusev and Lana talk together more often.


I agree.

Both are great on the mic and should be treated like the power couple of the RAW brand.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Balor is actually a bird. He will use his jacket flaps to fly to the ring at Summerslam :agree:


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I don't know if I am going to go to college or not. I got to get my GED first. I was having alot of medical problems and anxiety so I had to drop out.


If you're not sure just work and get experience. College will always be around. Don't stress yourself get healthy and give yourself 6 months to a year to make a decision.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Nia is going straight for the title post-SummerSlam? Ugh...hopefully she doesn't wins.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh, so Finn Balor is doing the same thing as Rollins.

I guess that's a different approach and you don't necessarily have to be in the ring together with your opponent every time. Wish they'd get more interactions though. We only had one face to face segment so far and only one RAW will be left.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Chrome said:


> Someone else gonna interfere on Charlotte's behalf at SS.


Someone else


----------



## EaterofWorlds (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah i really hate that attire Dana's been wearing, that ugly one piece that literally covers every inch of her tits. Why hide your best asset?


yeah definitely, if they are going to have her lose all the time and go nowhere might as well show off her big bazookas while they are at it right


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Razor v. 123 :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> So Nia is going straight for the title post-SummerSlam? Ugh...hopefully she doesn't wins.


They need to build up Sasha for a match with Bailey when she comes up.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I feel so old I remember when Axe first came out when I was in 7th grade. All the boys would get in trouble for constantly spraying it lmao. Smh such idiots we were.

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Balor's ass is so big

How many baseball balls can fit there?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Razor was all like *"WHAAAAT!?!?"*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Well this is erie

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Balor looking like a gameshow host.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

The G.O.A.T said:


> I agree.
> 
> Both are great on the mic and should be treated like the power couple of the RAW brand.


How dare u? Balor and Zayn are the real power couple of the Raw


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> I feel so old I remember when Axe first came out when I was in 7th grade. All the boys would get in trouble for constantly spraying it lmao. Smh such idiots we were.
> 
> Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


Lol anytime I smell someone wearing that God awful shit I immediately think they are a stoner lol.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Good idea for Balor doing this as opposed to a live in ring promo.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

What is up with this Gman "wake up Mr. Freeman. Wake up and smell the ashes!"- esque background music


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Surprised there's been no mention of Ambrose being on the SCSA Podcast after Raw so far. Although i'm sure Bryan will mention it somehow.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Your namesake? The name that Rollins exposed earlier on as a sham?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> I feel so old I remember when Axe first came out when I was in 7th grade. All the boys would get in trouble for constantly spraying it lmao. Smh such idiots we were.
> 
> Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Balor's promo is perfect time for tumbleweed


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Darren Criss said:


> Balor's ass is so big
> 
> How many baseball balls can fit there?


lmao you gotta get outta here with that fam 

unkout


----------



## im better than you (Aug 6, 2006)

This has done more to make somebody invest in finn balor than his whole nxt run


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Alrighty Finn, you have my ear.,


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

What's this? A mythology lesson as a promo?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What about the leprechauns, Seth?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

go go power balor


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

X-Pac... what a waste of talent.

OK... I like how they're improving these video packages. Brock's are the best, but Balor's is probably #2 .


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice video. Looks like we are getting 'The Demon' at SummerSlam. Cool with me.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

And people want this bland midget geek to be pushed to the moon 

:duck


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That was an interesting promo... I really liked that. Much better than an in ring promo.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I kinda like The Demon King name.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Such a smart choice to give Balor a video package instead of an inring promo. He couldn't carry himself like Rollins did.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Looks like Balor is about to host a magic show.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

dougfisher_05 said:


> Lol anytime I smell someone wearing that God awful shit I immediately think they are a stoner lol.


Lol at the time I couldn't even identify weed. But yeah nowadays I think the same. It's just like if you need to smell fresh don't smoke until you smell like a pound. Or at least fabreeze yourself since that's neutral.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Don't tell me Balor is going to do the Demon gimmick at Summerslam.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Dr. Anderson and Dr. Gallows :HA :mark:


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

AKA I'm gonna wear a lot of makeup


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:ha


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

great balor promo


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fucking hell.
I don't associate arrogant, leather jacket stupid sexy Balor with mythical creatures, smoke and a Tales for the Crypt set.
Keep the two ideas somewhat separate. 

And now this skit. Let me go drink some bleach real quick.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Well we all know Seth will be facing Demon Balor at Summerslam.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Ringpostitis :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Darren Criss said:


> How dare u? Balor and Zayn are the real power couple of the Raw


The scary thing about your post is that you are serious


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dr Anderson and Dr Gallows :vince$


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

What the hell is this?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This segment.

:lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ahahahaha that was funny


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

What the hell that was kinda lame, started well with the atmosphere, but fuck your country's myths (no offense) I want to hear about you

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> If you're not sure just work and get experience. College will always be around. Don't stress yourself get healthy and give yourself 6 months to a year to make a decision.


Thanks for being so nice to me :grin2: Yeah I was thinking about getting a job soon I do some work from home stuff but it doesn't pay much. Unfortunately IBS is something I will always have. But my anxiety is something I am working on. I want to be a wrestler so bad but anxiety isn't a good thing to have when you want to perform in front of people. And wrestling might not work out so getting a good education is important.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

THE DEMON @ Summerslam :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! @ Gallows and Anderson!!!!!!!!!!!! COMEDY FUGGIN GOLD!!!!


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Results were nuts and make them a little bit testy ..LOL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth vs.The Littlest Demon. :Cocky


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Haha @ The Club. Good shit.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

That was very DX.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

:lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Anderson and Gallows, hahahahaha!:lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL at Gallows and Anderson, that was gold


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Doc Gallows and House Anderson


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Ringpostitis :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

:lmao okay that was actually great. My boy MGKA killing it.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Don't tell me Balor is going to do the Demon gimmick at Summerslam.


Why wouldn't he? That's pretty much his entire appeal. Outside of that he's just a guy.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The only way Rollins can defeat The Demon King is if he wields the Master Sword. Oh wait, he can't because he's a deliciously evil rat bastard. :rollins

And :evans at Doctors Gallows and Anderson. If they get Dr. Mario on their team, they will forever have my undying allegiance.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

That was funny and it didn't go 10 minutes, either...


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I liked both of those promos. Especially the Balor one.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So "The Club's" whole gimmick now is ring posting guy's junk? Well, I'm sure that was worth leaving Japan wasn't it?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Club confirmed to have castrated Big E. And to think they feared the Wyatts..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Just Dr. Anderson and Gallows teaching about Ringpostitis.


----------



## mYmiLLenium (Aug 9, 2016)

That was quite interesting from Balor, even though it felt like a episode of X-Factor 

Anyhow, if he uses the Demon gimmick at the upcoming PPV i somehow hope he wins, otherwise it's instantly blown in my opinion


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Loved the Demon Balor vignette and the Ringpostitis vignette.

Sad thing is they’ve been the best part of Raw so far.


----------



## im better than you (Aug 6, 2006)

Didnt need 80 mins to get to the funny part like green day either

Give them the belts just to spite old man flair


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WhyTooJay said:


> Why wouldn't he? That's pretty much his entire appeal. Outside of that he's just a guy.


I don't care much the Demon gimmick.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Would have been scarier if Balor stood up as the camera zoomed in on his crotch and his balls turned into demon eyes :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

All the best parts tonight have been pre-recorded.

Opening segment and the wedding were good and did their jobs.

Rest was forgettable.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Didn't anyone else get LU vibes from that Balor promo?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Anderson and Gallows reminding me of...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762839337364967425:lol


This was pretty cool.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762839188081217538


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

im better than you said:


> Didnt need 80 mins to get to the funny part like green day either
> 
> Give them the belts just to spite old man flair


I bet they et the belts at SS and Balor will win as well maybe with help from them reform the bullet club.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

BuzzKillington said:


> Didn't anyone else get LU vibes from that Balor promo?


He did the Demon gimmick and build up promos in nxt before lu ever aired.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Hoping for another appearance from future HOFer Puff Daddy Day Care here.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Good News Finn! I think Little Ceasers found your Banshee you were missing. My ears..


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Big E working singles and Xavier working CW while they all stay champs would work


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

I've been very critical of Balor, but that promo was pretty cool. More of that please.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

They wore the white coats to the ring :lol I'm fucking dead


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I really need to watch the CWC soon. Also I think I had a dream with Scott Hall in it I can't remember or not though. It is weird how some dreams stay with you and others you forget about right after you wake up.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

The Doctors are in the house! :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

What fuck is up those jackets?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Hawkke said:


> Good News Finn! I think Little Ceasers found your Banshee you were missing. My ears..


LOL. Savage. 

Bitch was making my ears bleed.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

It'd be a very appropriate time for them to change his name back to Doc Gallows now. Just saying.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow they actually admitted Demolitions reign


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Thanks for being so nice to me :grin2: Yeah I was thinking about getting a job soon I do some work from home stuff but it doesn't pay much. Unfortunately IBS is something I will always have. But my anxiety is something I am working on. I want to be a wrestler so bad but anxiety isn't a good thing to have when you want to perform in front of people. And wrestling might not work out so getting a good education is important.


Look into I'm sure someone in the wide world of entertainment has the same thing if not similar. Lot of people in show business and I can't imagine that none of them have anxiety problems. Check around I'm sure you can find an interview or 2 on how to deal with that and being in front of a crowd... Look for ones that don't encourage hard drugs to deal with it though :lmao. Because I'm sure you'll find "I would get so high/fucked up before I went out there". But you'll figure it out.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

They're still in the fucking lab coats :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It's weird seeing Anderson/Gallows rep The Club by themselves on this show. It's like seeing the New Age Outlaws rep DX with no Triple H or X-Pac on the show.


----------



## EaterofWorlds (Jun 20, 2014)

DGenerationMC said:


> What fuck is up those jackets?


they literally just did a promo as doctors a second ago


----------



## im better than you (Aug 6, 2006)

Ok so wait, 2 dudes beat up 3 and somehow theyre the heels?

They made it a fair fight


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A Demolition mention on Raw!!! Whenever they're involved is this most recent lawsuit


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

so whats the main event?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Good to see them building up Gallows and Anderson


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Kofi losing a meaningless singles match, just like old times....


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Wait, wtf?????? A squash match????? New Day over????


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Whats up with Big E?

Has that crazy suicide dive he does through the ropes finally caught up with him?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Big E save spot or nah?

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

As much as I like the New Day I kinda want them to lose the titles soon I kinda feel like their reign has gone on long enough and they don't need the titles to be over anyway though it was nice having them be champions I feel it is time for new champs.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

It's like The Wyatt's vs The New Dya never happened.. sigh.


----------



## im better than you (Aug 6, 2006)

Squashed him worse than orton

DAMN


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Has there been a Gallows/Anderson that's longer than 3 min so far?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kofi was lucky enough to dodge the ringpostitis.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Scooby Doo :lol


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Hawkke said:


> So "The Club's" whole gimmick now is ring posting guy's junk? Well, I'm sure that was worth leaving Japan wasn't it?


Im sure money, being back in the states, not having to work roh crowds and production values, and exposure does. Hell they were willing to talk to TNA. It says something about njpw and its locker room and management when Balor, Nakamura, Ibushi, Anderson, Gallows, AJ, Asuka all walked out freely. MVP and Shelton too lol


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Whats up with Big E?
> 
> Has that crazy suicide dive he does through the ropes finally caught up with him?


I think they're protecting him for when New Day lose the titles at Summerslam.


----------



## mYmiLLenium (Aug 9, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


>


that is nice


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Catsaregreat said:


> so whats the main event?


Daniel Bryan speaking to Foley


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

Catsaregreat said:


> so whats the main event?


Bryan and Foley.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Just had to squeeze these 2 geeks in didn't they?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I really need to watch the CWC soon. Also I think I had a dream with Scott Hall in it I can't remember or not though. It is weird how some dreams stay with you and others you forget about right after you wake up.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Wow they actually admitted Demolitions reign


HERE COMES THE AX AND HERE COMES THE SMASHER!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:francis 
:francis 
:francis
:francis
:francis :francis :francis :francis


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Hot damn, Xavier damn near went HAM with that steel chair.

:rivers at The Golden Truth being okie-doked like this, though.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

New Day keep getting squashed....okay


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

rubbing your nipples in front of the family, priceless


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Nothing says relevant like Scooby Doo


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:Wat?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

WWE really aren't gonna stop with the Pokemon stuff are they? Ok its popular, you referenced it, now stop it, god damn they're literally making Goldusts new gimmick that he plays Pokemon Go.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

NXT Only said:


> he looks well


...eh :draper2


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> The only way Rollins can defeat The Demon King is if he wields the Master Sword. Oh wait, he can't because he's a deliciously evil rat bastard. :rollins
> 
> And :evans at Doctors Gallows and Anderson. If they get Dr. Mario on their team, they will forever have my undying allegiance.


That or Bullet Bill

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Just had to squeeze these 2 geeks in didn't they?


so much for not making it about the GMS lol


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Bryan and Mick... finally.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

At least Truth isn't playing Pokemon Go.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

R-Truth could be a multiple times singles champion (World Champ, IC and US Champ), but what happened instead? We just saw it... oh well.


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

The GM's are the main event?

Nice emphasis on the talent, and Mick is a whiny cunt that moans of facebook to come back for paydays and network shows.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> WWE really aren't gonna stop with the Pokemon stuff are they? Ok its popular, you referenced it, now stop it, you're not hip and with the times by constantly referencing it.


Could be getting paid to bring it up honestly


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

They could've done this segment earlier in the night, rather than waiting until now.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

They better be paying Truth good money for some of these segments :kobefacepalm


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Look into I'm sure someone in the wide world of entertainment has the same thing if not similar. Lot of people in show business and I can't imagine that none of them have anxiety problems. Check around I'm sure you can find an interview or 2 on how to deal with that and being in front of a crowd... Look for ones that don't encourage hard drugs to deal with it though :lmao. Because I'm sure you'll find "I would get so high/fucked up before I went out there". But you'll figure it out.


Don't do drugs sounds like pretty good advice to me lol but seriously thanks though. Yeah I guess I will have to figure it out. One thing about wanting to be a wrestler is finding a good school to go to. And your probably right some wrestlers probably have anxiety but they have learned to deal with it maybe I can find something on it.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Vince sure does love his black talent to act like there in a minstrel show doesn't he ?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Bryan and Foley are the main event...so much for making it about the superstars and not management. Really looking forward to Bryan trying to get himself over with YES chants.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> R-Truth could be a multiple times singles champion (World Champ, IC and US Champ), but what happened instead? We just saw it... oh well.


His little jimmy gimmick was brilliant. too bad they stopped it


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> R-Truth could be a multiple times singles champion (World Champ, IC and US Champ), but what happened instead? We just saw it... oh well.


Has no one to blame but himself. You main event vs The Rock in MSG and get popped for Mojo before your push takes off. He is his own enemy there. On the plus side, he has like a 70% win percentage since he never loses on house shows or the secondary ones


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

tmd02 said:


> The GM's are the main event?
> 
> Nice emphasis on the talent, and Mick is a whiny cunt that moans of facebook to come back for paydays and network shows.


Something tells me there will be either a surprise Lesnar/Heyman appearance. Or Orton will appear and RKO Foley or Heyman.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

This week has followed the pattern of last week's RAW, as far as I'm concerned. A very poor first hour, but improvement into the 2nd and 3rd hours. Still far from great overall though.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> so much for not making it about the GMS lol


I was talking about Golden Truth. :lol

Both need to retire tbh, they're just wasting people's time with this Pokemon Go nonsense.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> R-Truth could be a multiple times singles champion (World Champ, IC and US Champ), but what happened instead? We just saw it... oh well.



Meanwhile in TNA Lashley is booked like Black Lesnar.......


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What are Mick and Dbry suppose to be discussing


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

That Bálor video was awesome.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Thrift store Foley


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is actually going last? It looks like they are going to create problems between Foley and Bryan to end the show.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So Foley thinks carrying around a clipboard constantly makes him look like a businessman? I don't get it, why would you carry around a clipboard?


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Sometimes I feel like I'm the only one not hyped to see Orton v Lesnar


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wonder why this segment's closing the show?









Bryan to cut a shoot promo or Orton to RKO Foley out of nowhere?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

brock to f5 mick [email protected]??


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

More over than RAW. :bryanlol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


It looks like he is saying I don't know. Guess it matches me not knowing about my dream lol but I think it was the old Scott Hall in my dream he had salt and pepper hair or something like that lol.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

No.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Boy, they sure are in a hurry...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Remember people, Bryan isn't over, it's actually the "Daniel Bryan" chants that are over. 0


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Nothing says relevant like Scooby Doo


Surprisingly kids still love Scooby the shit is always on and has had a few new series the last decade.


----------



## im better than you (Aug 6, 2006)

The Power that Be said:


> Vince sure does love his black talent to act like there in a minstrel show doesn't he ?


I made a bet he was with a fat white woman in real life and won, hes a true to life walking stereotype, im sure he doesnt care.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So 15 minutes of Bryan and Foley talking? yay....


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Chrome said:


> I was talking about Golden Truth. :lol
> 
> Both need to retire tbh, they're just wasting people's time with this Pokemon Go nonsense.


I agree. I'm sick of The Olden Truth.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

This. Is. Brutal.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Bryan on TV = RATINGS


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The milky way tag team champions :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Foley/Bryan to brawl.

:mark:


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Interspecies Championship :mj2


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh shiet....RUSEV!!!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

It kind of is a joke, Mick...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> It looks like he is saying I don't know. Guess it matches me not knowing about my dream lol but I think it was the old Scott Hall in my dream he had salt and pepper hair or something like that lol.


:lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cool................more Roman................


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

More Rusev :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Rusev lowkey boutta get that main event push !


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Calling it the Universal championship is a joke


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ah so thats why its closing it, its reigns time


----------



## im better than you (Aug 6, 2006)

I thought Shelton was injured, hes right there with bo dallas


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Umm Rusev?


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

Did that fat fuck criticize Daniel Bryan for trying to plug the Smackdown show?

YOU JUST PLUGGED YOUR SHITE NETWORK SHOW WITH YOUR HOT DAUGHTER LAST WEEK


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

MOAR RUSEV!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rusev is back, Business has just picked up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> It kind of is a joke, Mick...


So is the recent history of the WWE Title.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

In the history of "mankind".. I seen what ya did that, Rusev.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

They seriously need to stop crapping on SmackDown so much "It's the B show hurr durrh!!!" Did we mention Smackdown sucks? lol" is the kinda vibe I am getting with the way they are talking about it. You think they would want both brands to do well.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao

"Listen.....little man or whatever you are..."


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

This show has been awful


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Cesaro... :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ths never should have been the main event


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

EaterofWorlds said:


> they literally just did a promo as doctors a second ago


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't know what's going on lol, but I'm definitely interested.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Move Cesaro to Smackdown!


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

How did he put the suit back together?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Time for cesaro to stumble through a promo


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Reigns-Rusev feels like Raw's ME feud tbh.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ah here we go, cesaro to smackdown


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

TRADE CESARO NOW PLS! :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cesaro jumping from the sinking ship that is RAW.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Leave with Bryan Cesaro!!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Cesaro to SD.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Daniel shootin' from the hip...


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> :lol


Also I think he was being mean to people dreams are so weird sometimes I wish I could remember more of it lol.


----------



## im better than you (Aug 6, 2006)

Didnt we learn about giving mr four ropes a mic?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Where's Sami Zayn


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WOW!!!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Bryan is the GOAT :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Party's over, Rusev.

:rusev:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh an actual match for the main event but what a rush job


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Rusev getting buried like a motherfucker by Vince for getting married


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok, I wasn't expecting that...


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Squash this turd Rusev


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

the fuck? how will this put Cesaro on the B show?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

So is Foley and Bryan not going to talk about what he was invited to Raw for?


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

Oh fuck, Raw just started.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rusev to CRUSH Cesaro.

Don't have a problem with that.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

HOLY SHIT!!!!

Go Cesaro GO!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Awesome way to elevate the mid card title and competitors.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Really thought Mick was going to turn there


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Thought Cesaro was headed to Smackdown but instead he's going to tap like a geek tonight after beating Fella for a second straight week.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol theres literally no reason for Roman to get a US Title shot, just cause he interrupted Rusev he automatically gets handed a title match? Why doesn't he have to earn a shot like Cesaro?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Shake-Weights all around for the Cesaro section!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Cesaro to SD?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Did they finish the script for Raw, DURING that segment.?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm thinking it'll be a triple threat at SS.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ok, besides Cena, there's no US Champion that's had more US Title defenses than Rusev in a 2-month period, right? 

Rusev main eventing though... that's cool.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

tmd02 said:


> Did that fat fuck criticize Daniel Bryan for trying to plug the Smackdown show?
> 
> YOU JUST PLUGGED YOUR SHITE NETWORK SHOW WITH YOUR HOT DAUGHTER LAST WEEK


Lol kind of angry huh


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Rusev to win, Mick tells Cesaro he wants him out of the building for complaining about never getting a shot, Cesaro to Smackdown. Please!


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol theres literally no reason for Roman to get a US Title shot, just cause he interrupted Rusev he automatically gets handed a title match? Why doesn't he have to earn a shot like Cesaro?


That's how the mid card titles have been defended for years


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Surprise US title match on Raw.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So this will lead to Cesaro going to Smackdown..... how?!?! 

I say Rusev cheats and Bryan says that wouldn't happen on SD and says he'll get another title shot... an IC title shot versus Miz at Summerslam.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cesaro wins and Rusev/Reigns a grudge match. :hmm:


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Not another title change


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i wonder, reigns helps cesaro beat rusev and takes the belt to smackdown.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> They seriously need to stop crapping on SmackDown so much "It's the B show hurr durrh!!!" Did we mention Smackdown sucks? lol" is the kinda vibe I am getting with the way they are talking about it. You think they would want both brands to do well.


If they are trying to build a brand rivalry why would the Raw GM and Commissioner be building up Smackdown in Kayfabe? 

Some of y'all act ridiculous as if you don't understand story telling at all.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol theres literally no reason for Roman to get a US Title shot, just cause he interrupted Rusev he automatically gets handed a title match? Why doesn't he have to earn a shot like Cesaro?


And after losing this last what three matches out of 4 and coming back from a wellness violation.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Does anyone feel this segment was re-written at the last minute? There is only a few minutes left in the show and it feels weird to awkwardly do a US title match on the spot like that.


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

Cesaro getting 2 matches on Raw is nice. But the main event is literally starting when the show is supposed to end.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

oh Rollins calls out the Demon Balor next week! :mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Cesaro to take the US title to SD.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Looks like they will use Cesaro to make Rusev look strong to make Roman look strong.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

The main event is seriously starting AFTER 11? What the fuck is going on?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Well they had the champ ask like some were asking lol

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Also I think he was being mean to people dreams are so weird sometimes I wish I could remember more of it lol.


He is "The Bad Guy"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Does anyone feel this segment was re-written at the last minute? There is only a few minutes left in the show and it feels weird to awkwardly do a US title match on the spot like that.


isnt there alwasy like a 7-10 minute overrun


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Rusev will win. Cesaro in frustration asks to be traded to SD? My prediction.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I don't get the predictions of trading Cesaro when Foley himself wanted him in kayfabe

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

Scooby Doo and The Mystery Machine sighting!! 

:maury


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Spaz350 said:


> The main event is seriously starting AFTER *11*? What the fuck is going on?


10


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Any ending will be better than Sheamus attacking Cesaro. Please don't do that.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

But Cesaro did wrestle earlier tonight let's not forget that and scream buried if he loses.

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SD getting Cesaro will be huge.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Does that tape on Cesaro's shoulder actually do anything maybe it helps his opponent remember which arm to target or something? Sometimes they will pick a arm or leg to target and go after the opposite arm or leg accidentally. Anyways I want Rusev to keep the title for now but I do like Cesaro so if he does win I guess it won't be to bad.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Sheamus to interfere; Reigns to interrupt a Rusev and Sheamus beatdown on Cesaro, setting up a tag match next week is my guess.

No Cesaro to SD moment this week (I don't see why many seem to think this will happen anytime soon), although I do wonder what the point of the Bryan appearance was although than as part of a slow build to Foley turning heel.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cesaro getting 2 matches on Raw. So much for those who said he'd get no time on Raw.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Folk should stop getting their hopes up for Cesaro on Smackdown, y'all are going to run with it and get disappointed in the very likely event he doesn't leave.

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

I drink and I know things said:


> 10


time zones are a thing.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

SpikeDudley said:


> That's how the mid card titles have been defended for years


Yeah but when you have in the same week one guy get a US title shot for doing nothing but interrupting the champion, and a week ago you have a guy being told he has to earn a shot by competing in a match, it doesn't make a whole lotta sense.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Does that tape on Cesaro's shoulder actually do anything maybe it helps his opponent remember which arm to target or something? Sometimes they will pick a arm or leg to target and go after the opposite arm or leg accidentally. Anyways I want Rusev to keep the title for now but I do like Cesaro so if he does win I guess it won't be to bad.


It's Kinesio tape.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So Rusev is pissed that Roman gave Lana a secondhand facial?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cole putting over Rusev and putting over Cesar's earlier match 

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Rusev really needs to go back to his old tights, his current attire looks like a huge diaper. It never looks good when a big chubby guy decides to wear trunks and gets a pair made that practically goes all the way up to their nipples.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW has set a really low bar for SDL to clear this week.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Spaz350 said:


> time zones are a thing.


Central Time is superior zone


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Rusev already thinking about adultery....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762846095105888258


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Cesaro is INHUMAN!!!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

its called the electric chair Cole.

not down goes rusev


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Last time the US title was defended on the main event of RAW, John Cena was the US champ.... Good times.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol big ratings for Monday Night Raw? really Cole you fucking dickbag? Rusev and Cesaro are sure to draw big ratings aren't they?


The Olympics aren't going to help ratings either.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn Cesaro is strong...lifted Rusev really fast!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Considering Cesaro still wears the tape on his shoulder, the swing does him no favors.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Cesaro woke up the audience.... TWICE


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sheamus ruins everything.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

im better than you said:


> Didnt we learn about giving mr four ropes a mic?


Lol! nothing makes a promo botch worse than pausing to acknowledge it.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Someone called the Sheamus run out


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Fuck off Sheamus.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuck off, Fella.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Rusev really needs to go back to his old tights, his current attire looks like a huge diaper.


Well, I think he looks nice. Maybe Lana has a diaper fetish similar to my Lana fetish.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This is a fuggin WM match!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

NXT Only said:


> Someone called the Sheamus run out


You can go ahead and add week 3 to SDL :lol


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow. What a horrible ending to RAW.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Cesaro was protected as fuck... GOOD!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

God, I hate sheamus...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

He got poked in the eye and Brogue kicked Cesaro is buried

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Cesaro v. Sheamus at Summerslam a match two years in the making from NOC 2014 - :cole


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Here come Summerslam match #10 Sheamus vs Cesaro loser must leave RAW


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so a face hitting a heel from the blindside?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

What a load of garbage.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Better ending than we were going to get with the two GMs. Cesaro protected, Rusev still looks strong w/ the victory.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Spear!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Raw really is insufferable. Absolutely nothing has changed. Everything is about Reigns, even when it isn't.

They're willing to sacrifice both Cesaro and Rusev, two very good talents, just to get that failure over.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

GTFO of here with this ending.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Rusev/Sheamus vs Reigns/Cesaro next week.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rusev had 30 minutes to dodge that spear. :heston


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Rusev just waits for the spear?????


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RU-RU RETAINS! :rusevyes And then THE GUY has to come and ruin the celebration yet again. >:\

Now can they please move Cesaro over to SmackDown so he can actually salvage his career?


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Anyone curious to as why the U.S. Championship main-evented RAW? Because Reigns is involved in a program for it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rusev/Fella vs Cesaro/Reigns next week tag match playa. Smackdown is better. I think we can call it now.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*HEHEH!*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Austin/Ambrose :mark: time for the good stuff.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> so a face hitting a heel from the blindside?


Don't people claim to want non-cookie cutter faces?

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cesaro leave for the greener pastures of SDL.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Leather Rebel said:


> Any ending will be better than Sheamus attacking Cesaro. Please don't do that.



Thank you, WWE.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ambrose on the Austin podcast
:hano


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

trying to still get Reigns over


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Rusev's scream before getting hit by the spear lmao


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> If they are trying to build a brand rivalry why would the Raw GM and Commissioner be building up Smackdown in Kayfabe?
> 
> Some of y'all act ridiculous as if you don't understand story telling at all.


I guess I didn't think about it within kayfabe sometimes I think we forget to think about things within kayfabe because of how forums can be. We tend to be the most passionate about the product and what goes on backstage that we forget to think about things from a fan or kayfabe perspective maybe that is it who knows but that is just one interpretation of how some fans can be and I don't like to think that wrestling fans are one big hivemind not all fans are the same even if some people think we are. But sometimes I miss the naivite of being a kid and thinking it was all real and not really thinking to deeply about it. Like thinking Kane and the Undertaker were actually brothers when they aren't. Sorry for the rant paragraph thing.


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

Say what you want but Reigns can give one hell of a spear


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

That was a well booked segment. Got everyone over equally. Folks will hate it since Roman was standing tall tho. *shrugs*


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Ambrose wearing a Tapout shirt:deandre


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Pretty solid ending.


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

Dumbass roman at the end left and went backstage then after the reply he came back so they can get a better footage of him :ghost:ghost:ghost


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

Cesaro never gonna get pushed. Lame fucking finish.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Rusev had 30 minutes to dodge that spear. :heston


Yeah, I was thinking he could've at least backpedaled, but he'd just gotten out of WWIII with "THE REAL" Superman (Cesaro)... so.. he gets a pass.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman ending the show strong.. Just the way Vince drew it out.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So when Reigns is involved in the US title picture, it becomes the main title on Raw?

OK then.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Cesaro really needs to just go to Smackdown. Watching this dude finally get a chance, YET AGAIN fucking nail it and get the crowd hype only for fucking nothing blows. There goes his promised Title Shot for a pre-show match against Sheamus at SS!

Being a Cesaro fan in the definition of ANGER :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Midcard Reigns closed the show, so I'll credit him for the ratings. :reigns2


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> RU-RU RETAINS! :rusevyes And then THE GUY has to come and ruin the celebration yet again. >:\
> 
> Now can they please move Cesaro over to SmackDown so he can actually salvage his career?


What's going to salvage his career in Smackdown? He's still in the same 7-8 spot over there. I swear some of y'all put no logic into why Smackdown would be better for Cesaro. 

Either way Cesaro is a midcarder near a midcard title.


----------



## FrostyNova (Aug 9, 2016)

Well that sucked.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Vince really is going to try again. He would sacrifice his daughter to the gods to get this guy over.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Prayer Police said:


> It's Kinesio tape.


Oh I don't think I have ever heard of that stuff before.
Edit: But if he likes using it that's what matters I guess


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> So when Reigns is involved in the US title picture, it becomes the main title on Raw?
> 
> OK then.


 This feels more like the ME than Balor-Rollins tbh.


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

lol @ idiots wanting Cesaro to go to SDL, he's not going to do any better there. Fucking smarky morons


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

foc said:


> Cesaro never gonna get pushed. Lame fucking finish.


He's in the midst of one... it's a slow burn.... I say he's bound for SD, after he's done with Sheamus and maybe Rusev.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Daniel Bryan still the biggest star in the WWE.

Also, people are begging for a Cesaro championship reign. Get over your jingoistic shit, McMahon. Put the Swiss Superman over!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lmao Dean super nervous on the podcast


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Thankfully, WWE has Rollins calling out THE DEMON next week.

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Much better than some lame ass 'wedding' that got BORING chants.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> You can go ahead and add week 3 to SDL :lol


:lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Average RAW overall. Hope it picks up next week.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Is Dean drunk? He sounds drunk.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I guess I didn't think about it within kayfabe sometimes I think we forget to think about things within kayfabe because of how forums can be. We tend to be the most passionate about the product and what goes on backstage that we forget to think about things from a fan or kayfabe perspective maybe that is it who knows but that is just one interpretation of how some fans can be and I don't like to think that wrestling fans are one big hivemind not all fans are the same even if some people think we are. But sometimes I miss the naivite of being a kid and thinking it was all real and not really thinking to deeply about it. Like thinking Kane and the Undertaker were actually brothers when they aren't. Sorry for the rant paragraph thing.


I get why people would say a Vince shouldn't bury it, but in reality it makes sense for the Raw execs to poo poo on it. 

Unfortunately my parent told me off rip it was fake, but not knowing how fake still keep some of the magic for me lol. 

And I write long as posts no problem.


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

steve is struggling , man i can see it


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Here's hoping the Crews/Miz feud receives the same level of attention as the US title did tonight.

I'm still scratching my head over the Foley/Bryan thing. It's not like it was necessary to set up the Cesaro title shot, which could have been done in a backstage segment.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Straw Hat said:


> This feels more like the ME than Balor-Rollins tbh.


Probably because WWE is making it the main event.

Anyone with a brain can tell which one of the two rivalries they're putting more effort into.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Kinda pisses me off the US Title is all of a sudden important enough to end Raw now that Reigns is the number 1 contender. Fucker gets back from suspension for violating the wellness policy and gets put in a title match in the main event of a ppv, soon as he gets outta that title picture, gets put right into a US Title feud and gets to end Raw. Great example you're setting there Vince.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Why do people want Cesaro to go to Smackdown? He's not going anywhere with Dean Ambrose, John Cena, AJ Styles, Randy Orton or Bray Wyatt all above him


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Steve Black Man said:


> So when Reigns is involved in the US title picture, it becomes the main title on Raw?
> 
> OK then.


There is literally no other men's title at the moment. What should Seth and Finn fight over a belt that's not here yet in the main event?

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Thankfully, WWE has Rollins calling out THE DEMON next week.
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:


Yeah but I doubt that Demon Balor will show up...they'll save that for the PPV just like they used to do in NXT.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

FRONT PAGE STORY★;61800306 said:


> Anyone curious to as why the U.S. Championship main-evented RAW? Because Reigns is involved in a program for it.


Or maybe because smark golden boy Balor cant cut a promo to save his life.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Kinda pisses me off the US Title is all of a sudden important enough to end Raw now that Reigns is the number 1 contender. Fucker gets back from suspension for violating the wellness policy and gets put in a title match in the main event of a ppv, soon as he gets outta that title picture, gets put right into a US Title feud and gets to end Raw. Great example you're setting there Vince.


Well A calm down it's a television show

B this is not the first time the US title closed the show

C there is no world title to end the show


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Average show tbh, they've followed that epic Raw from 2 weeks ago with back-to-back mediocre shows. Not good. Think Smackdown wins this week too unless they crap the bed too.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Rollins and Balor needs to pick up some steam next week.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah but I doubt that Demon Balor will show up...they'll save that for the PPV just like they used to do in NXT.


Of course. Still looking forward to the segment.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BuzzKillington said:


> Vince really is going to try again. He would sacrifice his daughter to the gods to get this guy over.


Only a virgin sacrifice would work. It's why Vince hated Savage so much.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This interview is going real awkward lol 

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Austin need to ask him , Why do fans boo Roman Reigns?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

This podcast is.... something.

Translation: not very good.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Thought the last hour or so was better.

3 hour Raw's were always going to be even harder with half the roster but I feel like the shows may flow better when we get the cruiserweight division. We did get some decent storyline progression with pretty much all the main feuds though, which is a plus point. Overall, I was in favour of the brand split and do think the product has been better overall since the split.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Steve Black Man said:


> Probably because WWE is making it the main event.
> 
> Anyone with a brain can tell which one of the two rivalries they're putting more effort into.


Rollins and Finn have had more TV time to get their feud over. So what are you talking about?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Of course. Still looking forward to the segment.


Me too, hopefully it is not again just Rollins working his ass off live on the mic while Balor gets a pre-recorded video package.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Rollins and Finn have had more TV time to get their feud over. So what are you talking about?


 Say what you like about Roman, he brings the big fight feel. Rollins and Balor don't.

I don't know why, maybe it's the booking and his look?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SpikeDudley said:


> Why do people want Cesaro to go to Smackdown? He's not going anywhere with Dean Ambrose, John Cena, AJ Styles, Randy Orton or Bray Wyatt all above him


Because people still buy the bs Paul Heyman sold that Smackdown was the wrestling show during the original brand split. Now that it's back they think "oh Cesaro is the wrestler, put him on the wrestling show". They don't realize that Raw and Smackdown are the same show with different color schemes. 

Not to mention they fail to realize he's still be being Cena, AJ, Orton, Ambrose, and Bray, which puts him right back into the midcard title scene like he is on Raw


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

SpikeDudley said:


> Well A calm down it's a television show
> 
> B this is not the first time the US title closed the show
> 
> C there is no world title to end the show


Calm down? Lol why? am i typing in caps or something? Oh you mean cause i said it pissed me off? Well it does, when one guy gets special treatment despite having no talent and violating the wellness policy, your damn right it pisses me off. Excuse me for being passionate about the business and being vocal.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Straw Hat said:


> Say what you like about Roman, he brings the big fight feel. Rollins and Balor don't.
> 
> I don't know why, maybe it's the booking and his look?


I'm a Reigns fan no argument from me. Though I do like Rollins, I want to like Balor but they refuse to give him a character I can get behind.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *HEHEH!*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762849433444769794


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Calm down? Lol why? am i typing in caps or something? Oh you mean cause i said it pissed me off? Well it does, when one guy gets special treatment despite having no talent and violating the wellness policy, your damn right it pisses me off. Excuse me for being passionate about the business and being vocal.


Special treatment? Reigns lost clean on two PPVs in a row, and also on Raw too, and has been relegated to the midcard. The reason the US Title segment closed the show was because of Daniel Bryan, not Roman Reigns. So I don't really see where you notice any "special treatment".


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Rollins and Finn have had more TV time to get their feud over. So what are you talking about?


A random promo by Rollins sandwiched in the middle of the show and lame promo package for Finn vs the wedding segment and the main event segment (both segments that the two competitors actually interacted).

C'mon, man. If you think that the effort put into the Universal title feud has been anywhere near the effort put into the US Title feud over the past week, then just....wow.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No one on this roster has the big fight feel. If they did, ratings for these shows would be alot better than worst ever. And attendance wouldn't be lower from last year, too.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Steve Black Man said:


> A random promo by Rollins sandwiched in the middle of the show and lame promo package for Finn vs the wedding segment and the main event segment (both segments that the two competitors actually interacted).
> 
> C'mon, man.


And they also had a duel promo last week. Which followed Balor beating Reigns and sending him down the card to fight for the midcard title. But somehow they are making Reigns seem more important? 

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> What's going to salvage his career in Smackdown? He's still in the same 7-8 spot over there. I swear some of y'all put no logic into why Smackdown would be better for Cesaro.
> 
> Either way Cesaro is a midcarder near a midcard title.


Yeah, no. At the moment, SD's singles mid-card consists of:

Birdo
Crews
Corbin
Kalisto
Miz
Rhyno

That singles mid-card being smaller than RAW's + Cesaro's reception being better than each of those guys listed = Cesaro having a much more believable shot at being a champion.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

roman reigns so scary he literally froze rusev in fear for like 2 seconds so roman could spear him

or maybe rusev was trying to do magic fingers he was definitely doing something weird with his hands while roman was running down the ramp roflmao looked so fucking retarded


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Average show tbh, they've followed that epic Raw from 2 weeks ago with back-to-back mediocre shows. Not good. Think Smackdown wins this week too unless they crap the bed too.


Smackdown should win. It seems like whenever WWE knows it's on vs. a major ratings draw, in this case The Olympics, they don't put their best foot forward. Smackdown faces the same problem tomorrow, but I still hope they put forth a better effort.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Yeah, no. At the moment, SD's singles mid-card consists of:
> 
> Birdo
> Crews
> ...


So once again he's going to be in the midcard, it seems like they are keen on trying to build both Crews and Corbin so they are going to get a lot of time. Then add in their obsession with getting a Hispanic to replace Rey Mysterio so even though I think Cesaro is better, I can see them retrying Del Rio, or going with Kalisto before they went with Cesaro.

Then add in random shit like they might want to get Cena an IC title run and I'd say Cesaro has a much better chance on Raw.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> And they also had a duel promo last week. Which followed Balor beating Reigns and sending him down the card to fight for the midcard title. *But somehow they are making Reigns seem more important?
> 
> *Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


Are you trying to tell me they're not?

The fact is that Reigns and Rusev have had 3 segments in which they've physically interacted (one which was in the main event), as opposed to 1 by Rollins and Balor.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Steve Black Man said:


> Are you trying to tell me they're not?
> 
> The fact is that Reigns and Rusev have had 3 segments in which they've physically interacted (one which was in the main event), as opposed to 1 by Rollins and Balor.


Reigns and Rusev have already fought no reason to hold off on them touching. On the other hand Balor and Rollins haven't so it makes sense to limit them touching. Fans talk all the time about them blowing their load early and right now they are saving that load. What's wrong with having the 1st real interaction between the Man and the Demon at the PPV. Not to mention they will more than likely get the bulk of the show next week with a title unveiling and a possible demon sighting (though I'd like to see Seth mock the demon stuff)


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

EL SHIV said:


> Smackdown should win. It seems like whenever WWE knows it's on vs. a major ratings draw, in this case The Olympics, they don't put their best foot forward. Smackdown faces the same problem tomorrow, but I still hope they put forth a better effort.


Doesn't bode well for Raw in the Fall then. Would've preferred Smackdown on Thursdays tbh, but on Tuesdays, they don't have to go against the NFL, so they might put more effort into that show. Time will tell I guess. If both shows suck, there's always LU on Wednesdays to get the rasslin fix.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

He's talking about the poor booking of the Lesnar match at WM. Really going at Lesnar lol. Interview has really picked up.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> So once again he's going to be in the midcard, it seems like they are keen on trying to build both Crews and Corbin so they are going to get a lot of time. Then add in their obsession with getting a Hispanic to replace Rey Mysterio so even though I think Cesaro is better, I can see them retrying Del Rio, or going with Kalisto before they went with Cesaro.
> 
> Then add in random shit like they might want to get Cena an IC title run and I'd say Cesaro has a much better chance on Raw.


Yeah, no one is saying that Cesaro should or would be an immediate world champion on SD. Rather, we're saying that the rigamarole he's been stuck with on RAW wouldn't be happening on SD, since SD is the wrestling show and whatnot and Cesaro even made that clear here:






And yes, that promo was shot from the hip: http://wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2016/0720/614764/news-on-if-cesaro-wwe-rant-was-a-shoot/

And they're definitely aiming to build Crews up, considering he's already challenging for the IC Title. Same goes for them looking to make Kalisto to be their successor for Mysterio. However, them being built up wouldn't hinder Cesaro from winning the IC Title, since he's been over for much longer than they have.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Yeah, no one is saying that Cesaro should or would be an immediate world champion on SD. Rather, we're saying that the rigamarole he's been stuck with on RAW wouldn't be happening on SD, since SD is the wrestling show and whatnot and Cesaro even made that clear here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I know you're talking about the midcard title. And I saw that promo it was good for Cesaro. I do think he should be the king of the Midcard even as a non fan. He screams 2000 Benoit (though they should let Cesaro be more intense, hopefully he has it out for Sheamus in a big way next week), but I think he just has a better shot on Raw. I could see Sami Zayn going down to the Cruiserweight division. I could see KO maybe actual tagging with Jericho for a while. So really it's just Reigns, Rusev, and Cesaro I see as viable midcard champs, I could see Cesaro taking it off Reigns (via distraction) on Reigns way back up the card.

On Smackdown I just see them getting side tracked trying to build up their midcard and I really really just have this feeling John Cena is getting that IC title so he can hold every singles title he's had a chance to hold.

I think around Survivor Series or TLC Cesaro might get a chance for the US title.

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrettSK (Dec 16, 2014)

The past 2 weeks of Raw were solid, but I felt tonights was really boring. Dragged on way too long and it felt like they went back 2 steps


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

What a shitty Raw, hope SD is better, but then again it's hard to be worse.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> No, I know you're talking about the midcard title. And I saw that promo it was good for Cesaro. I do think he should be the king of the Midcard even as a non fan. He screams 2000 Benoit (though they should let Cesaro be more intense, hopefully he has it out for Sheamus in a big way next week), but I think he just has a better shot on Raw. I could see Sami Zayn going down to the Cruiserweight division. I could see KO maybe actual tagging with Jericho for a while. So really it's just *Reigns*, Rusev, and Cesaro I see as viable midcard champs, I could see Cesaro taking it off Reigns (via distraction) on Reigns way back up the card.
> 
> On Smackdown I just see them getting side tracked trying to build up their midcard and I really really just have this feeling John Cena is getting that IC title so he can hold every singles title he's had a chance to hold.
> 
> ...


Even though I'm a Reigns fan, he's the biggest part of the rigamarole I was talking about. Oh well, I'll take a page out of your book and continue to hold out a sliver of hope that Cesaro doesn't get fucked over anymore from here on out.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Are some really complaining about Roman Reigns and his violation of the wellness policy? You can admit or not, but Roman Reigns is a big time guy. He's working his way back up and getting no special treatment.

He just ate two clean pins in the last two PPVs, ripped apart by Seth Rollins and Stephanie McMahon, lost clean to Finn Balor and knocked out of the main event scene and is fighting in the mid-card for the US Championship. That's not where Reigns wants to be right now, not even close.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I don't agree that SD is the "wrestling show." They have a smaller and overall less star studded roster, but they're easily the show more focused on storytelling, characters, and promo. They've spent a lot more time talking. That's been a lot of people's complaint even though I personally love it. Their upper card/main event mainly consists of guys who made their impact off if the strength of their characters and promos. Cena, Ambrose, Wyatt, Miz, Orton, ect. RAW is contrast has most of the guys who made their impact by being stellar "wrestlers" such as Owens, Zayn, Neville, Cesaro himself, Sheamus, Rollins, etc. They have the longer matches to pad the run time, too while SD has matches that are fast and to the point. A lot if fans were stunned that the Corbin vs Kalisto vs Crews triple threat ended when it did.


SD in its current structure is reminiscent of an attitude era SD in that there is a theme or storyline for each show that focus on concluding by the main event and the emphasis is on story while the matches take a back seat. SD most certainly isn't "the wrestling show" thus far.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And back to normal for Raw... Outside of a two segemtns, that was a dud. They need to get rid of that third hour or bring in the cruiserweights..... And then drop the entertainment bullshit and start presenting this with a little more like a sport instead of a variety show. Hopefully SD is better.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Kostic said:


> Special treatment? Reigns lost clean on two PPVs in a row, and also on Raw too, and has been relegated to the midcard. The reason the US Title segment closed the show was because of Daniel Bryan, not Roman Reigns. So I don't really see where you notice any "special treatment".


Yeah he's got special treatment, if someone like Rusev or Cesaro violated the wellness policy they sure as hell wouldn't be coming back to a title match in the main event of a ppv or a title match period. They'd pushed down the card and not get any storylines or a feud for a long ass time. 

So Reigns lost clean for the first time in his career and took some losses, he's still a big focus of the show and going into a title match at Summerslam which he will no doubt win. Yeah he was pushed down the card and took some losses but he's still getting pushed being put in title matches and he just closed the show tonight


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah he's got special treatment, if someone like Rusev or Cesaro violated the wellness policy they sure as hell wouldn't be coming back to a title match in the main event of a ppv or a title match period. They'd pushed down the card and not get any storylines or a feud for a long ass time.
> 
> So Reigns lost clean for the first time in his career and took some losses, he's still a big focus of the show and going into a title match at Summerslam which he will no doubt win. Yeah he was pushed down the card and took some losses but he's still getting pushed being put in title matches and he just closed the shoe tonight


The amount of time and money they invested in Cesaro and Rusev can't compare to what they invested in Roman Reigns. Main eventers will always get different treatment than mid and lowcarders, simply because from the company's perspective they cost more and are expected to earn more. Hell, if anyone anywhere got their dick pics posted online they'd be fired faster than they could blink, yet look at where Seth Rollins is now. They can't treat them equally, nor should they.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Even though I'm a Reigns fan, he's the biggest part of the rigamarole I was talking about. Oh well, I'll take a page out of your book and continue to hold out a sliver of hope that Cesaro doesn't get fucked over anymore from here on out.


I think Cesaro will eventually become midcard champ again. They haven't let him hold a title in a while, but they do big him up on commentary as much as they can for someone in his position. I think he ends up being the reliable clean up guy for them. When you need somebody to be in a decent feud that will produce good matches he's going to be that guy, well he should be. I don't ever see him being a long title holder, but I do see them eventually using him as transitional title holder. He sort of seems like he's taking Ziggler and late 2000 Kofi's role and they loved putting midcard titles on those guys lol


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> Kinda pisses me off the US Title is all of a sudden important enough to end Raw now that Reigns is the number 1 contender. Fucker gets back from suspension for violating the wellness policy and gets put in a title match in the main event of a ppv, soon as he gets outta that title picture, gets put right into a US Title feud and gets to end Raw. Great example you're setting there Vince.


Even Mark Henry and Rusev main evented RAW during their US title program, it's not that big a deal. And looking at tonight's show, nothing else should have main evented over the US title match.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Another terrible show? I only watched maybe 20 minutes.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> Kinda pisses me off the US Title is all of a sudden important enough to end Raw now that Reigns is the number 1 contender. Fucker gets back from suspension for violating the wellness policy and gets put in a title match in the main event of a ppv, soon as he gets outta that title picture, gets put right into a US Title feud and gets to end Raw. Great example you're setting there Vince.


A couple of things:

1. You guys bitched and bitched for Roman to get out of the main event scene. What's the problem?

2. "Why is the US Title important?" Isn't it hardcore fans that always bitch about the mid card titles NOT being booked better?

3. You didn't have a problem when the US Championship became important when Seth Rollins had it, did ya?

4. "Fucker gets back from suspension..." Brock Lesnar got busted, the locker room is pissed, and he's in the main event of Summerslam

5. Lastly, they need to make the US Championship important (reason why it was in the main event) when they're trying to establish a new World Championship. Reigns is the best option for that.

*Isn't it refreshing to see a guy lose the WWE Championship, lose his rematch, and then focus his attention on a mid card title?*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> *Isn't it refreshing to see a guy lose the WWE Championship, lose his rematch, and then focus his attention on a mid card title?*


I'd prefer he lose a feud to that Ellsworth kid now.  I don't mind Reigns going for the US title, but winning it from Rusev is another story altogether.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Just finished watching everything that I needed to see from Raw on WWE's youtube channel, I must say, I find it much more enjoyable watching it that way, here are some things I took away from the show.

-*Seth Rollins* cut a pretty good promo, did a great job at putting himself over.

-*The Finn Balor promo *was very well put together! I want more of those, it's nice to see that Finn is starting to get more of a backstory and hopefully more layers will be added to his character. Loved him in NXT, but it always felt like there was something missing character wise. Balor being the demon king at Summerslam is convincing me that he will end up winning because they will want to establish the demon as something unbeatable. Should be fun to see how it plays out.

-*Roman* is a lot more tolerable in the mid card. The Rusev segment was pretty fun, I'm actually pulling for him to take the title from Rusev.

-The *sit down with Randy Orton and Lesnar *was also pretty good, Brock coming off as the asshole, this really makes me want to root for Orton, but I just know he's not winning so...idk what to think, but I do wish they would do more sit down type promos outside of Lesnar feuds.

-Also, looking forward to* Jeri-KO vs Enzo and Cass*.

Summerslam should be fun, I wish it wasn't 4 hours, but whatever I'm still looking forward to it.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

EL SHIV said:


> I'd prefer he lose a feud to that Ellsworth kid now.  I don't mind Reigns going for the US title, but winning it from Rusev is another story altogether.


Can't have everything. 

• Ambrose is champion
• Bryan as GM
• Sasha is champion, although I sense some hate coming her way...
• Balor vs. Rollins


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Raw really sucked. 

I dont understand how it went from being really good 2 weeks ago to the mess it was this week. Its the same old Enzo/Cass and Jericho promo as last week. Didn't like any of the matches (ME was okay.. nothing special). No Balor?.. Lana/Rusev segment felt forced, unfunny and boring. 

I was excited about Bryan/Foley but even that fell flat. All this "invitation" hype for just a 2 minute promo that lead to nowhere. 

The only good part was the Rollins promo. I liked Balor recorded promo too, but I feel like he should have competed in a match or there should have been some sort of a physical altercation between Balor and Rollins which should have ended Raw.

EDIT: I liked Doctor Anderson and Doctor Gallows. I hope they keep the "Dr." thing for a few weeks.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Only 1 hour of wrestling and the rest were nothing but comedy. Add in commercial breaks which was too much. *_


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

I really cannot believe people jumped on the raw hype train because they won the fake draft.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

The_Jiz said:


> I really cannot believe people jumped on the raw hype train because they won the fake draft.


I never thought they won the draft, and I always knew a two hour Smackdown would be the better show. Unless they go out there and play Go Fish for 2 hours tomorrow night, Smackdown will be up 2-1 in my book. Anything is better than tonight. Hell, the July 4th episode was better than tonight.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I was kinda bored with this week's RAW. I mean there were some moments but the show felt like it dragged. Didn't mind the opening promo as I can dig this Owens/Jericho team-up for a short while. Enjoyed the Seth Rollins promo big time but I wonder why Balor got the night off. Excellent video package of Lesnar/Orton's history from their OVW days. That Rusev promo went on a little too long but Reigns was not bad here. Not sure where Neville and Sin Cara defeating the Dudleyz is leading to. I have already seen Bubba and Devon split a decade ago. 

That "Doctor" Gallows and Anderson video was hilarious. More of that please as they have been muted a lot. Daniel Bryan's appearance was wasted and really surprised Cesaro wrestled twice on this show. I can't complain as a US Title match main evented RAW for once but I can see why people didn't like it because it ended with Reigns standing tall.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Lothario said:


> I don't agree that SD is the "wrestling show." They have a smaller and overall less star studded roster, but they're easily the show more focused on storytelling, characters, and promo. They've spent a lot more time talking. That's been a lot of people's complaint even though I personally love it. Their upper card/main event mainly consists of guys who made their impact off if the strength of their characters and promos. Cena, Ambrose, Wyatt, Miz, Orton, ect. RAW is contrast has most of the guys who made their impact by being stellar "wrestlers" such as Owens, Zayn, Neville, Cesaro himself, Sheamus, Rollins, etc. They have the longer matches to pad the run time, too while SD has matches that are fast and to the point. A lot if fans were stunned that the Corbin vs Kalisto vs Crews triple threat ended when it did.
> 
> 
> SD in its current structure is reminiscent of an attitude era SD in that there is a theme or storyline for each show that focus on concluding by the main event and the emphasis is on story while the matches take a back seat. SD most certainly isn't "the wrestling show" thus far.


*Exactly! This is why I am so excited for SDL and have been all week. I've literally had that "I can't wait for next week feeling since last weeks show went off the air. *


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Is it just me or are they setting up a brand feud for Survivor Series? Because it's way too soon for that.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Looking forward to watching the Lesnar/Orton interviews. They should do more of these for other feuds IMO.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Punkhead said:


> Is it just me or are they setting up a brand feud for Survivor Series? Because it's way too soon for that.


Well they wanted both shows to compete with one another. It would make sense they would have somekind of match at Survivor Series. Though i do think it's too soon.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Punkhead said:


> Is it just me or are they setting up a brand feud for Survivor Series? Because it's way too soon for that.


I can see them doing the traditional Survivor Series 5 on 5 elimination match. 5 superstars from Raw vs 5 from SD.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Jericho and Owen were their usually class. 
The club need more of that, hilarious shit.
Rollins promo was possibly his best to date.
All else was garbage


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Even Flow said:


> I can see them doing the traditional Survivor Series 5 on 5 elimination match. 5 superstars from Raw vs 5 from SD.


Possibly Team Orton vs Team Lesnar.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

The show itself dragged at times #threehourRawproblems , but there were a lot of elements of the show I really enjoyed.

-Starting the show with Enzo and Cass. That act is on fire right now, and I'm a little sad we're not getting those two Saturday night in Sydney. Having Jericho and Owens in a tag match at Summerslam raises the profile on Enzo and Cass, but it also takes the tag division out of its usual bubble- much like Enzo and Cass did for Sasha and the Women's Division last week. It's nice when those divisions have a life outside of their own little world.

-The continued use of jobbers for Braun Strowman. The speed of Strowman getting back iin the ring and blasting Conor McJobber. Taking Byron Saxton off commentary for the match. A lot of good in that little segment.

-Sheamus vs. Cesaro was a very good TV match, but I was dreading Sheamus getting his win back. Happy to see Cesaro go 2-0 and Sheamus finding a way to get him back later in the show. Beats the hell out of 50/50 booking.

-The fans seem more receptive to Roman at US title level. Or maybe Anaheim just isn't a smarky place, I dunno.

-Graves is finding his groove big time on commentary. Saxton has never been more useless. Graves is younger, better looking and better at his job. Sack Saxton already. He hasn't impressed me once in 6 years.

-The Lesnar/Orton and Balor video packages were outstanding. The Lesnar/Orton stufff was nothing new, but a 3 minute pre-tape on Balor told me more about his Demon character than two years of NXT.

Again, didn't love Raw itself- It dragged towards the end, I have no interest in Darren Young or Titus O'Neil as singles guys, seeing the Dudleys be so irrelevant makes me sad, seeing such a ridiculously short women's segment made me sad. Most of all, was the point of Foley inviting Bryan to Raw just to kiss his ass? They started to bicker, but then it lead to the impromptu main event... so Raw was going to be headlined by Sasha vs. Dana and a Foley/Bryan lovefest if Rusev and Cesaro didn't interrupt?

But, the positives just about outweighed the negatives for me. Happy with the overall direction of WWE right now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rookie of the Year said:


> The show itself dragged at times #threehourRawproblems , but there were a lot of elements of the show I really enjoyed.
> 
> -Starting the show with Enzo and Cass. That act is on fire right now, and I'm a little sad we're not getting those two Saturday night in Sydney. Having Jericho and Owens in a tag match at Summerslam raises the profile on Enzo and Cass, but it also takes the tag division out of its usual bubble- much like Enzo and Cass did for Sasha and the Women's Division last week. It's nice when those divisions have a life outside of their own little world.
> 
> ...


I was good with it, too. I just like the Raw roster so much more. It interests me. The SD roster doesn't do that for me. The Balor segment was the best segment of the show by far.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I was good with it, too. I just like the Raw roster so much more. It interests me. The SD roster doesn't do that for me. The Balor segment was the best segment of the show by far.


I thought the Rollins promo was great.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

So is Owens injured or being protected or something? He has been prominently featured the last two weeks but hasn't had a match.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

watched jericho and enzo again this week
saw cesaro beat sheamus again this week
saw darren young and titus this week again

when I saw the cake in the rusev segment knew it was time to call it a night, as the company that already brought us a food fight now were gonna entertain us with cake to the face, how exciting that would be.

Caught up with the rest of the show and see Reigns punishment for failing a drug test it to get a us title shot, not only is he still booed but he is burying cesaro and rusev in the process. Vince refuses to accept no one likes him.
And why was daniel bryan on raw? what purpose was he there for?


----------



## TaterTots (Jul 22, 2016)

Sol Katti said:


> I thought the Rollins promo was great.


It was painful to sit through. You could see the audience was bored to tears with his promo.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

TaterTots said:


> It was painful to sit through. You could see the audience was bored to tears with his promo.


I have to agree, he should not be allowed to do long promos. I was about to fall asleep.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I didn't watch enough of Finn Balor at NXT to understand the Demon gimmick. What is it and when does he do it? One day he's a greaser and the next he's a demon? Can someone explain to me the story behind this?

I like Finn, but it just always confused me.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Avada Kedavra said:


> I didn't watch enough of Finn Balor at NXT to understand the Demon gimmick. What is it and when does he do it? One day he's a greaser and the next he's a demon? Can someone explain to me the story behind this?
> 
> I like Finn, but it just always confused me.


He just paints himself for special PPVs and has a fancy entrance. That's it really lol

He still acts and wrestles like regular Finn.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Can we officially say that Gallows & Anderson's gimmick is crushing other men's nuts?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

RINGPOSTITIS!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Lol I enjoyed the opening segment!

I think Jeri-KO has the potential to be as entertaining as the tag team of Austin Aries and Bobby Roode on TNA in 2013. Hell, they could even be like the heel version of Team Hell No! :3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lmao I literally said I would watch whatever brand Sami and Swagger were on mostly.

They're both on fucking Superstars. I simply just don't know anymore. :dead3


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Saw the Club's "doctors" promo...good stuff. It was funny, but in a good heel way, it didn't feel forced, it was condescending and let's them express their personalities more.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

This show was horrible, why are they sabotaging Raw like this after such an encouraging start? Somewhere between the repetative segments, cake, Scooby Doo stuff, Reigns segments and Puff Daddy I just lost interest.

The whole vibe of this show felt totally off compared with 2 weeks ago, are they really incapable of finding their vibe and consistently replicating it for more than one week? Until WWE can learn to make Raw consistently good _every_ week Raw will gain neither real momentum or the respect of fans. It seems the more things change the more they stay the same. 

Most of us knew we'd get a few good weeks of Raw then slump back to the underwhelming status quo of mediocrity, but I don't think any of us anticipated it would happen quite this fast.


----------



## chejser (Apr 3, 2016)

The opening was quite entertaining. After that everything went downhill. Can't decide what sucked more, Rollins' promo, wedding celebration or the Scooby Doo segment.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

So, what was the point of Bryan on RAW? What exactly did it achieve apart from setting up a RAW main event?

The ratings in the 3rd hour are gonna drop big time this week.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

SDWarrior said:


> So is Owens injured or being protected or something? He has been prominently featured the last two weeks but hasn't had a match.


He's been doing dark matches the last two weeks. So he's not injured.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> He's been doing dark matches the last two weeks. So he's not injured.


Well what gives then?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

SDWarrior said:


> Well what gives then?


Don't know why. I know he's on the Australia/NZ Tour right now. So maybe WWE is preserving him for that. Reigns, Rollins, Owens, Sami, Finn, and a few others didn't wrestle last night. They're all on that tour so...just a theory. 

He'll probably wrestle Big Cass on Raw next week though.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Don't know why. I know he's on the Australia/NZ Tour right now. So maybe WWE is preserving him for that. Reigns, Rollins, Owens, Sami, Finn, and a few others didn't wrestle last night. They're all on that tour so...just a theory.
> 
> He'll probably wrestle Big Cass on Raw next week though.


I'm thinking that he will find a way to dodge Big Cass on Raw. Whatever the deal is I sure hope to see him compete soon.


----------

